# 11/11 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Natural Nightmares V the Triple -B? Stipulation match

Well to be honest those three matches have me interested


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Should be good.

Is this first time Tay Conti has been seen since the whole Dark Order tease? I wonder if we'll see the continuation? 

Give Red Velvet the win.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the FTW title isn't on the line? Cage vs. Sydal is a rematch from IMPACT Slammiversary 2018 when Cage won the X Division belt from Sydal. Think he beat him again right after, so they should have some chemistry.

But it's all about Penta vs. Rey and I really hope this leads somewhere. There _has_ to be a reason to have two brothers wrestle each other. I'm wondering if Penta wins and challenges Darby for the TNT belt?

It's clear a lot of the talent is resting up after the PPV, but it's a card very low on star power and I'd hope there are some in-ring/backstage moments with bigger names.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Only 2 matches or is the OP seriously lacking? Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326320554974957569
*LOL 🤣*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Only 2 matches or is the OP seriously lacking? Lol


First off you're a FRAUD lol, nah mate CJ is the best mod on here and that's the only matches that have been put out so far.😉


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326320554974957569
> *LOL 🤣*


It looked bloody awful, Kenny looked like a school teacher on the stage, I don't like the look so far,when he put the old style graphics up first I was like wtf? 

Yukes? More like Pukes 🤮


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully Darby opens the show with his newly won belt.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Finally My boy cage has a match against decent opposition and I can say with what I witnessed sat that, team taz might just be splitting and cage as face ,fingers crossed as starks is more suited to being a heel, cage ain't. 

Eddie on BTE was so fecking real and he sold it great, now I hope he takes the opportunity and hits the gym tones up,a bit, not saying he needs juice , just heand hangman have stood out for me. 

Matt Buck is injured so I can't see them having any rematch this soon with FTR.

KENNY AND MOX 😁😁😁😁 Really looking forward to this feud and if it is anything like there one match going forward with a storyline this time, I'm going to mark the feck out!!

Looking forward to later on!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

70% of the show is missing from the OP.

These were also announced:

-Penta/Fenix 2
-Cody promo
-Eddie Kingston appearance 
-Natural Nightmares vs Butcher and Blade in a Bunkhouse match (this will prob main event) 
-MJF induction into IC

Should be a good fallout show tonight. Looking forward to more Red Velvet, a segment from Darby, and the Bunkhouse match.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

So no kenny, hangman and moxley?

Doesnt really look like much of a fallout show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> It looked bloody awful, Kenny looked like a school teacher on the stage, I don't like the look so far,when he put the old style graphics up first I was like wtf?
> 
> Yukes? More like Pukes 🤮


*Hey man, Yukes made SmackDown Here Comes The Pain! I'll give them a chance.*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Hey man, Yukes made SmackDown Here Comes The Pain! I'll give them a chance.*


Only decent game they ever done on the PS1 or PS2 was that long ago, I enjoyed the game, my memory is terrible, remembering which console it was , sure ill give them a chance, I'm going off what watched yesterday and it looked crap man.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sydal is so, soo bland. Hey point to your forehead more - that's a gimmick. 

Certainly seems like Red Velvet is signed which is good. 

I didn't see Kenny's video game roll out but read he was dressed like Steve Jobs, as was Aubrey.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> Only decent game they ever done on the PS1 or PS2 was that long ago, I enjoyed the game, my memory is terrible, remembering which console it was , sure ill give them a chance, I'm going off what watched yesterday and it looked crap man.


I'm just excited with the AKI engine. 

I loved the Def Jam games.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Hopefully Darby opens the show with his newly won belt.


From some reports that have come up, he isn't even on the show. Hoping I'm wrong. But it wouldn't surprise me at all if true.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Klitschko said:


> From some reports that have come up, he isn't even on the show. Hoping I'm wrong. But it wouldn't surprise me at all if true.


Can't see him being champ, long personally. Think it will be cage next or starks. Hopefully cage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Carter84 said:


> Only decent game they ever done on the PS1 or PS2 was that long ago, I enjoyed the game, my memory is terrible, remembering which console it was , sure ill give them a chance, I'm going off what watched yesterday and it looked crap man.


*The trailer looks good so far. Plus, they have intergender matches, so I'm already interested.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326323885307015173*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The trailer looks good so far. Plus, they have intergender matches, so I'm already interested.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326323885307015173*


I’m no gamer but that doesn’t look bad at all.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The trailer looks good so far. Plus, they have intergender matches, so I'm already interested.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326323885307015173*


The fact that they only showed a cinematic means that the game is far, really far from being finished.

If i had to guess i would say that this game will not be available before the end of 2021.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> The fact that they only showed a cinematic means that the game is far, really far from being finished.
> 
> If i had to guess i would say that this game will not be available before the end of 2021.


*Yeah, they said early development, so I'm thinking October of next year.*


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

KHAN - 'THE BALANCE OF POWER IN WRESTLING WILL SHIFT TONIGHT' | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com





Unless it's CM Punk level of surprise, Khan is over promising. Just stop


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

sim8 said:


> KHAN - 'THE BALANCE OF POWER IN WRESTLING WILL SHIFT TONIGHT' | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like overhype... but I'm still hyped. 

He could be referring to The Elite grasping more power (Bucks tag champs, Kenny number one contender). Or MJF being in the IC making it stronger...


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The bunkhouse match (whatever that is) & Spears v Scorpio Sky was announced too


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Only decent game they ever done on the PS1 or PS2 was that long ago, I enjoyed the game, my memory is terrible, remembering which console it was , sure ill give them a chance, I'm going off what watched yesterday and it looked crap man.


HCTP, Smackdown 2, Smackdown vs Raw 2006, UFC Undisputed 3


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sounds like overhype... but I'm still hyped.
> 
> He could be referring to The Elite grasping more power (Bucks tag champs, Kenny number one contender). Or MJF being in the IC making it stronger...


John Cena confirmed for Dynamite tonight!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I do agree that Khan needs to stop with the over-hyping of shows. Just let things happen so that people are not disappointed when their high expectations are not met.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK is gonna be big promoter boi for life

can’t blame him for the hard sell


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Let's say PAC returns and does something cool. Would that be enough to live up to Tony Khan's hype tweet?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Let's say PAC returns and does something cool. Would that be enough to live up to Tony Khan's hype tweet?


PAC's return IMO would be the biggest moment of the year in all of wrestling, even surpassing Roman's heel turn, so yeah I think it would easily surpass the hype lol. 

I'm a huge PAC mark though so that's just me talking from my POV.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't like how they're acknowledging the FTW title. If it's unsactioned it should be unsactioned. I think they should use it to make Brian Cage seem delusional. I mean he's only defended it against jobbers and finally a lower card guy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is gonna be big promoter boi for life
> 
> can’t blame him for the hard sell


People are once more overreacting


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC's return IMO would be the biggest moment of the year in all of wrestling, even surpassing Roman's heel turn, so yeah I think it would easily surpass the hype lol.
> 
> I'm a huge PAC mark though so that's just me talking from my POV.


Pac's return would be bigger then Romans heel turn? Cmon, now.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Pac is good but overrated as fuck.

Reigns heel turn has be best thing about WWE this year and I despise that prick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Klitschko said:


> Pac's return would be bigger then Romans heel turn? Cmon, now.


For me it would be lol, objectively probably not though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Pac's return would be bigger then Romans heel turn? Cmon, now.


I imagine he means in terms of his enjoyment? 

I haven't watched WWE in years and I didn't even know they turned Roman heel until a few weeks or a month or so after it happened when a thread popped up on the front page mentioning something similar. Which clearly shows it wasn't particularly that big, probably because it happened 5 years too late. 

Whereas perhaps for prosper, PAC, one of his favourites, showing up would be a bigger deal and a draw for him. 

We all have preferences.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Erik. said:


> I imagine he means in terms of his enjoyment?
> 
> I haven't watched WWE in years and I didn't even know they turned Roman heel until a few weeks or a month or so after it happened when a thread popped up on the front page mentioning something similar. Which clearly shows it wasn't particularly that big, probably because it happened 5 years too late.
> 
> ...


Makes sense and it's his opinion. Just wanted to point out though that Roman's heel turn has been a pretty big thing for the wrestling world though. Smackdown was getting around 1.9 before him, and since Roman returned and turned heel they have been up as high as 2.3. Thats a pretty big jump in ratings.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Makes sense and it's his opinion. Just wanted to point out though that Roman's heel turn has been a pretty big thing for the wrestling world though. Smackdown was getting around 1.9 before him, and since Roman returned and turned heel they have been up as high as 2.3. Thats a pretty big jump in ratings.


Weren't they getting 2.4m in the first quarter of the year?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Weren't they getting 2.4m in the first quarter of the year?


Good question and yea i think they were for a bit but then the pandemic hit and like everyone they dropped. And I think they even got a 1.7-1.8 a few times. But ever since Roman has been back its been in the low 2's so basically back to pre pandemic numbers for them which is good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Good question and yea i think they were for a bit but then the pandemic hit and like everyone they dropped. And I think they even got a 1.7-1.8 a few times. But ever since Roman has been back its been in the low 2's so basically back to pre pandemic numbers for them which is good.


Pleased for them. 

The more eyes on WWE tends to mean more eyes on wrestling which can only be good for AEW and other companies.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

its darby era


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Moxley and Kenny confirmed!

Is Spears vs. Scorpio off again!?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Moxley and Kenny confirmed!
> 
> Is Spears vs. Scorpio off again!?
> 
> View attachment 93485


ok it's not darby era. fuck sake man. i want to hear him speak on his V


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I imagine he means in terms of his enjoyment?
> 
> I haven't watched WWE in years and I didn't even know they turned Roman heel until a few weeks or a month or so after it happened when a thread popped up on the front page mentioning something similar. Which clearly shows it wasn't particularly that big, probably because it happened 5 years too late.
> 
> ...


for sure, same for me - i didn’t know Reigns turned heel until it was mentioned in the AEW forum of all places.

one of those special type of posts from guys going ‘if wwe did this, then blah blah blah blah’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> ok it's not darby era. fuck sake man. i want to hear him speak on his V


darby.... is better to be left speaking in videos he produces i feel

he is not a live mic guy - he is too soft spoken, delivery does not have that ‘live mic fire’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Moxley and Kenny confirmed!
> 
> Is Spears vs. Scorpio off again!?
> 
> View attachment 93485


this is a great graphic


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Pacs definitely coming out after the penta fenix match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> darby.... is better to be left speaking in videos he produces i feel
> 
> he is not a live mic guy - he is too soft spoken, delivery does not have that ‘live mic fire’


you're right. i hope we get a video from him. 

he should paint half of the TNT title


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

kyledriver said:


> Pacs definitely coming out after the penta fenix match
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I'm ready...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm ready...


pac vs kingston is such a massive clash of styles. we need that


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm ready...


Its main eventing.... 

Got to be PAC!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm ready...


I'm ready(spongebob voice)

I was so hype last week, I was hoping he was going to show up on the ppv at some point.

Tonight's da night
-redman

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pac vs Kingston is going to be EPIC if it happens

King is gonna go face - you can feel the crowd really starting to get behind him

but Pac's return will pop peeps too - gonna be sweet if its anything along those lines - I miss that bastard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> you're right. i hope we get a video from him.
> 
> he should paint half of the TNT title


if he does this kinda video package where he just marks half the title with spraypaint or something, or change the strap to half black it would be cool

I have a feeling we're in for a longish Darby reign - first singles, male non-wwe holder of a title


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> ok it's not darby era. fuck sake man. i want to hear him speak on his V


He probably will be involved in the Brian Cage segment


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If PAC reunites Death Triangle, what happens to Archer plans to go through them to get to Mad King? Is Archer still after Penta/Fenix? Or does Lucha Brothers spurn PAC and stay with Kingston? A PAC, Kingston, Archer program with Penta/Fenix and Butcher/Blade intertwined could be good. Also it blossoms out with the BBB vs Natural Nightmares issue.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Careful guys, supposedly there are spoilers out there on what’s happening tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Careful guys, supposedly there are spoilers out there on what’s happening tonight.


ok, screw it - I'm getting off the internet

see you guys tomorrow


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Moxley and Kenny confirmed!
> 
> Is Spears vs. Scorpio off again!?
> 
> View attachment 93485


This one's for you Bdon, wherever you are.

Why is Cody advertised as speaking but nothing for Darby? This is your guy put him in a main event defending the TNT Title.

God dang politician


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Could it be Inner Circle turning on Jericho? Hope not. I want to see MJF and Jericho together for a bit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet it’s got somethin to do with the mean street posse


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I bet it’s got somethin to do with the mean street posse


What is PETE GAS doing in Daily's Place?!?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dude digging the new preshow video package.Cheers guys we ARE LIVE!!!!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The new intro is fucking shit so bad


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby really could not look more of a dork if he tried. 

God I hate him.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Love a good taz promo

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ladies and gents, Discount Sting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Taz promos are one of my favorite parts of the show.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tazz is awesome.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Haven't really seen much of sydal but he seems like a really good cruiserweight

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can he just stop pointing to his forehead?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hopefully Cage just destroys this fucking dork quick


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Tazz channeling bdon

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Darby really could not look more of a dork if he tried.
> 
> God I hate him.


I can't stand the geek either but according to the apologists hE's a dRaW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Hopefully Cage just destroys this fucking dork quick


Unfortunately, we both know better.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> I can't stand the geek either but according to the apologists hE's a dRaW


Is he fuck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starks just has the it factor. I really hope he is heavily figured into their plans.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326584929812090882
*I think I'm going to call it a night after the MJF induction. Nothing else jumps off the screen to me. I hope you guys enjoy the Pentagon and Fenix rematch though.*


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cage should have won by now honestly.

It's a good match just not believable

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

holy whiplash batman. How does taz go from bad ass heel manager to polite anouncer?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326584929812090882
> *I think I'm going to call it a night after the MJF induction. Nothing else jumps off the screen to me. I hope you guys enjoy the Pentagon and Fenix rematch though.*


Not digging Penta vs Rey?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> holy whiplash batman. How does taz go from bad ass heel manager to polite anouncer?


I really want them to let him be a true heel announcer. I wonder what the hangup there is?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cage struggling with Evan Bourne.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was a crazy nice reversal 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Cage having trouble with Slippy Sydal?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wowww what a finish. Cage is a beast 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn that was a good match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good opening match. Cool finish too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aaaand he’s done.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Should've been five minutes, not ten. 

Matt got way too offense in as well, but entertainment wise it was a solid match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Why is Cage having trouble with Slippy Sydal?


The way Vince looks at blondes / big men is how AEW bookers look at guys under 6 feet and under 200 pounds.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Enjoyable match. Cage should have beaten him more quickly, but a good watch and a nice finish.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Why is Cage having trouble with Slippy Sydal?


Because you are watching AEW. Everyone has to have a competitive match on this show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Good match. Matt Sydal's Paige Turner looked better than Paige's. *


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Do random moves, go to the finish. AEW matches in a nutshell.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good opener, and Taz and Starks are killing it on the mic as well. We're off to a good start tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> The way Vince looks at blondes / big men is how AEW bookers look at guys under 6 feet and under 200 pounds.


We need the Tony Khan version of this gif with him looking at OC


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Miro spoiled the surprise


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That Drillclaw was fucking dope.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

You Tube is completely dead.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That match was pretty good. Cage has been delivering in the ring generally (this one and that really good one with Hobbs a few weeks back). 

Still don't get Starks, but I think that was probably his best promo I've seen from him. Not bad. 

Overall strong first 15 minutes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

“The balance of power in wrestling will shift tonight.”
Tony Khan.

Waiting patiently, Tony, with the Shatner animated gif ready.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Fucking hell even jobbers have to look competitive. Typical AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326694622114930688


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody gets a promo but the new ace champion gets to sit in the nose bleeds


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cody's face looks different now cause the roids

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A little late but both the Drill Claw spots were amazing


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I know we're not even out of the first half hour and Darby can still do something tonight but why is Cody getting the spotlight for a loss exactly?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody rules out a rematch and targets MJF!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

She should be called.big swole

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

HEA STANDING YOU TERRIBLE ACTRESS OMG

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Still don't get Starks, but I think that was probably his best promo I've seen from him. Not bad.


I was feeling that for a while just having seen his AEW work but watched a bit of NWA Powerrr and he was really winning me over there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody got that Jungle Fever. Respect


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn shes hot


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CODY CHEATING SCANDAL?!*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> I know we're not even out of the first half hour and Darby can still do something tonight but why is Cody getting the spotlight for a loss exactly?


Because he's a god damn bleach blonde POLITICIAN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Cody got that Jungle Fever. Respect


LOL YEP


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

She is hot but too jacked lol.

Is she a good worker? She can't talk 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This girl is bigger than 60 percent of the AEW roster and more jacked than 90 percent of the roster


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *CODY CHEATING SCANDAL?!*


Looks like it. He loves them sistas


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

somerandomfan said:


> I was feeling that for a while just having seen his AEW work but watched a bit of NWA Powerrr and he was really winning me over there.


Yeah I saw him in NWA Power as well. Didn't get him there either. I thought maybe here with him as a heel I'd start seeing it, but nah. Still, I'll give him credit tonight for a solid promo.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope this isn't someone's mouthpiece


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> This girl is bigger than 60 percent of the AEW roster and more jacked than 90 percent of the roster


Yep. She is about as tall as Cody with them heels


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn censor guy sleep


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who is this and is she bringing someone in?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Please not Big Show...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

She can't talk, hopefully she can work, she fills the buff role well and we can finally replace Big Swole.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is dumb 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

this chick might be worst than the bellas on the mic


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awful, awful shite.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omfg lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shaq? LOL


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ok please stop

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SHAQ!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH SNAPPPP HERE WE GO........

LOVE HOW BRANDY goes all SISTA on HER LMFAO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did she just say Shaq lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brandi's suburban black is shining right now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay, and now Brandi.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why's brandi talking like this all the sudden?



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That chick would wreck Brandi


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wait what was the point of bringing her in if the payoff is just Shaq? Shaq is a better promo than her.



RapShepard said:


> Damn censor guy sleep


No, you can't say self, you have to keep that shit to yours***.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m afraid to say this is


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did they send out Jerry Lynn to get "Jerry, Jerry, Jerry" chants? That is all that segment was.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Darbyyyyy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I actually think this is fairly enjoyable lol. At least there's some intensity.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

STOP SHOWING SHAWN SPEARS 😤


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Did they send out Jerry Lynn to get "Jerry, Jerry, Jerry" chants? That is all that segment was.


So true 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh no


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cody vs Shaq?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Mike Tyson ... Shaq. 


yawn


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good thing Darby was able to text the sound guy from the stands


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shaq is the one changing the industry isn't he?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Wait what was the point of bringing her in if the payoff is just Shaq? Shaq is a better promo than her.
> 
> 
> No, you can't say self, you have to keep that shit to yours***.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

So is shaq not actually debuting???

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> That chick would wreck Brandi


Easily. She's huge.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Tried giving this show a chance but that segment was atrocious. I'm out


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Shaq ever have a real match in WWE...can’t remember.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brandi might have had the most unintentionally funny promo in years. I'd feel less offended seeing a grandma rap


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Talk about trying too hard, WTF is this segment.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was extremely awkward.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Mike Tyson ... Shaq.
> 
> 
> yawn


Two guys that were universally hated when they appeared as guest hosts.... 10 years ago.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm going to try and forget that just happened. 

Shaq is 50...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shaq is the one changing the industry isn't he?


Yep! Grounnnnnnd Breaking!!! GOOD SHIT!!!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That really was a jerry springer segment 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I actually think this is fairly enjoyable lol. At least there's some intensity.


I like Rollins vs the Mysterios so I'm all in for this type of fuckery. But Brandi was ridiculous


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant wait for Cornette to review Shaq vs Cody LOL


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well the ending was fine, but holy fuck was that segment as a whole terrible...



Trophies said:


> Did Shaq ever have a real match in WWE...can’t remember.


Depends on if you consider the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal a "real match". No singles or tag matches or anything so I assume no.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This was fucking bad omg


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Did Shaq ever have a real match in WWE...can’t remember.


He was in an Andre The Giant Battle Royale


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought the Bunkhouse match would main event. So will it be Penta vs Rey?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shaq is the one changing the industry isn't he?


I'm quite certain that was an MJF joining the IC reference.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Girl is hot. I allow it. That will give them a chance to hide Shaq in a tag match. The cross-promotion on NBA on TNT.

Also that spike jacket is a genius idea. How come nobody ever thought of that in wrestling before. Truly original.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So maybe they get Shaq in a tag match? I think he will end up teaming with Cody against Team Taz?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What a mess of a segment, it was all over the place.

Lol Brandi trying to act ghetto was cute.....Now we're gonna have a fat 50 year old Shaq showing up an stumbling around the ring.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I like Rollins vs the Mysterios so I'm all in for this type of fuckery. But Brandi was ridiculous


Trying to be a ghetto chick when she clearly isnt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW ordered Bianca Bel-Air from Wish and got some bang for their buck 👀.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that was a fucking mess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Why's brandi talking like this all the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Because another black woman was in front of her, she couldn't get out blacked


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


She did what we all want to do to Brandi.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

and why would darby play his music as opposed to just coming down and helping out?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I liked it lol.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

On paper that looked ok. Yikes though pretty bad stuff

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326698859926597633


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Maybe if she was a better talker it would help but not by much lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


lol at brandi waiting till someone was between them before she responded


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

What on earth was that with Brandi? That promo and leaning into stereotypes is going to haunt her big time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Trying to be a ghetto chick when she clearly isnt.


Basically . Like I feel bad she felt the need to go with that


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *AEW ordered Bianca Bel-Air from Wish and got some bang for their buck .*


Bompton Bel-Air


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

echoooooooooooooooo


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

What a bunch of crap...👀🙈


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jesus and to think I have the worst people on ignore. WWE really working ovetime to destroy these AEW threads, while they watch geek Jungle Boy in a weird white catsuit insult Sheamus, Braun and two other dudes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Moxley and Kenny confirmed!
> 
> Is Spears vs. Scorpio off again!?
> 
> View attachment 93485


Why announce Spears vs Sky then? IT MAKES PEOPLE FLICK THE CHANNEL! 

Just release Shawn Spears already


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't wait for that to hit YouTube I'm running Brandi's part back at least 5 times. She hit all the classics lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> Why's brandi talking like this all the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The echo problem again! Why can't they fix this?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Jesus and to think I have the worst people on ignore. WWE really working ovetime to destroy these AEW threads, while they watch geek Jungle Boy in a weird white catsuit insult Sheamus, Braun and two other dudes.


Wait what lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I just checked and AEW does not have any job openings for sound. That makes no sense though because they clearly do not have anyone currently.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Every backstage segment

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Shaq should actually bring quite a ratings pop.Im interested to see where this goes.Brandi did ok up until the forced ratchedness lol.

The girl who came out was hot AF though definetly has the look,guess we will see her and Brandi soon.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Didn't hear a goddamn thing Moxley said at the end there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Technically the first Omega match was unsanctioned, so Moxley doesn't have a win over Omega.

I don't like that Mox vs Omega is on Dynamite


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The echo problem again! Why can't they fix this?


TNT handles production right? TNT probably skimped on getting experienced guys


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

First ever world title change on Dynamite coming.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

So it's just a no dq match?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> and why would darby play his music as opposed to just coming down and helping out?


It's wrestling logic, I just pretend there's just a really queued in sound guy who saw him run down, same with any run in where someone's theme plays. Makes more sense in WWE when they show some production crews in gorilla. (Even if it's not even relevant to editing, just got to pretend for your own sanity)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326699935128039431


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Basically . Like I feel bad she felt the need to go with that
> 
> Bompton Bel-Air


*Brandi is from the mean suburbs of Beverly Hills. Don't come around her cul-de-sac with the disrespect or she's going to write a strongly worded letter to her homeowners association.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326698930910883840*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh boy. On a regular ep. of Dynamite? Not even a special? Sigh...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326699935128039431


Ah! Ororo Munroe. I get it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> So it's just a no dq match?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Also known in AEW as "a match,"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I suspect the sound issue is due to the tropical storm battering Daily's Place at the moment.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Brandi is from the mean suburbs of Beverly Hills. Don't come around her cul-de-sac with the disrespect or she's going to write a strongly worded letter to her homeowners association.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326698930910883840*


Cringe.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I can only assume Jade Cargill was nervous and clearly reciting a script (something Tony Khan admitted he writes) because it was stilted.

That aside, she is clearly attractive and got a lot of attention when she was in the crowd on Dark.

And again, 🤦🏿‍♂️at Brandi channelling her ‘Aunt Viv’ (first one anyway).


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> Ah! Ororo Munroe. I get it.


Didn't someone made a thread about her not too long ago ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Because another black woman was in front of her, she couldn't get out blacked


HAHAHA OMG. I spilled my coffee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Brandi is from the mean suburbs of Beverly Hills. Don't come around her cul-de-sac with the disrespect or she's going to write a strongly worded letter to her homeowners association.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326698930910883840*


Counted 12 moments in a 48 second video


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Didn't someone made a thread about her not too long ago ?


No idea.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Brandi is from the mean suburbs of Beverly Hills. Don't come around her cul-de-sac with the disrespect or she's going to write a strongly worded letter to her homeowners association.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326698930910883840*


Why does every female in AEW/WWE think saying bitch is a mic drop?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Londonlaw said:


> I can only assume Jade Cargill *was nervous *and clearly reciting a script (something Tony Khan admitted he now writes) because it was stilted.
> 
> That aside, she is clearly attractive and got a lot of attention when she was in the crowd on Dark.
> 
> And again, 🤦🏿‍♂️at Brandi channelling her ‘Aunt Viv’ (first one anyway).


I would too.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

is it my tv or is cody and co moving slow as fuck?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I love AEW but one thing I dislike is that I think is things are sometimes just too random....WELLLLL

Cody lost to Darby but somehow doesn't want a rematch. He for no logical reason want's MJF instead. Some lady who I don't recall comes and debates him and threatens that out of nowhere, SHAQ, suddenly wants to beat Cody's ass? While Cody (as I am) is wondering "WTF?"....Now Cage and Starks blindside Cody. Then Cody and Darby are in fued with Cage/Starks?

Wait..WHAT???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Londonlaw said:


> I can only assume Jade Cargill was nervous and clearly reciting a script (something Tony Khan admitted he now writes) because it was stilted.
> 
> That aside, she is clearly attractive and got a lot of attention when she was in the crowd on Dark.
> 
> And again, 🤦🏿‍♂️at Brandi channelling her ‘Aunt Viv’ (first one anyway).


Agreed. She looked fine. Yep Brandi channeling her inner sould sista was pretty funny.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

La Parka said:


> Why does every female in AEW/WWE think saying bitch is a mic drop?


Because they can't say more without being censored


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cowgirl Allie is doing a bang up job managing tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> I can only assume Jade Cargill was nervous and clearly reciting a script (something Tony Khan admitted he writes) because it was stilted.
> 
> That aside, she is clearly attractive and got a lot of attention when she was in the crowd on Dark.
> 
> And again, at Brandi channelling her ‘Aunt Viv’ (first one anyway).


When did he say that (if you can be bothered to point me in the right direction)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Why does every female in AEW/WWE think saying bitch is a mic drop?


Cuz i guess saying bad words is taboo. As much as I love her, i blame sasha for that new phenomena unforch.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I love AEW but one thing I dislike is that I think is things are sometimes just too random....WELLLLL
> 
> Cody lost to Darby but somehow doesn't want a rematch. He for no logical reason want's MJF instead. Some lady who I don't recall comes and debates him and threatens that out of nowhere, SHAQ, suddenly wants to beat Cody's ass? While Cody (as I am) is wondering "WTF?"....Now Cage and Starks blindside Cody. Then Cody and Darby are in fued with Cage/Starks?
> 
> Wait..WHAT???


Fucking mess like most of the shows


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I love AEW but one thing I dislike is that I think is things are sometimes just too random....WELLLLL
> 
> *Cody lost to Darby but somehow doesn't want a rematch.* He for no logical reason want's MJF instead. Some lady who I don't recall comes and debates him and threatens that out of nowhere, SHAQ, suddenly wants to beat Cody's ass? While Cody (as I am) is wondering "WTF?"....Now Cage and Starks blindside Cody. Then Cody and Darby are in fued with Cage/Starks?
> 
> Wait..WHAT???


He does not want it right now


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

izhack111 said:


> Fucking mess like most of the shows


Its a mess.. but still better than RAW and that Survivor Series shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's one vicious Bunny.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Man this match is too much for this story

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> He does not want it right now


Does that really change the point of what was said lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its a mess.. but still better than RAW and that Survivor Series shit


This is why they need writers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If you cant do this match at normal speed, then dont do it.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

I like the butchers look, he looks mean and like he could hurt you


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Counted 12 moments in a 48 second video [emoji23]


*She would get clowned so hard by a group of real Hood....you know.*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult, be positive Cult..


Unleash the Cult.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im sure bunny holding his head like that mustve really hurt so much


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Does that really change the point of what was said lol


Well yes because there is a difference between not wanting something righ now and not wanting something at all


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I love AEW but one thing I dislike is that I think is things are sometimes just too random....WELLLLL
> 
> Cody lost to Darby but somehow doesn't want a rematch. He for no logical reason want's MJF instead. Some lady who I don't recall comes and debates him and threatens that out of nowhere, SHAQ, suddenly wants to beat Cody's ass? While Cody (as I am) is wondering "WTF?"....Now Cage and Starks blindside Cody. Then Cody and Darby are in fued with Cage/Starks?
> 
> Wait..WHAT???


Team Taz attacked Cody and Darby at the PPV. Although, I suppose they could've showed that for people who didn't watch Full Gear


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im sorry call me a hater but its hard for me to take that dude seriously while hes wearing an apron


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Im sure bunny holding his head like that mustve really hurt so much


Well QT have wounds on his forehead so putting your fingers/nails in it must hurt


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well yes because there is a difference between not wanting something righ now and not wanting something at all


It doesn't the point was there's too much going on, that's still too much going on


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That's a lotta blood

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Blade bladed too deep


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kyledriver said:


> That's a lotta blood
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


The white pants help


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Blood for this feud lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lot of blood for TV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

These guys are putting in a lot of hard work but I can't really get myself to care about QT Marshall or his credit card lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What was the point of that bulldog if they both just continue on afterwards? Kol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's about an 8 on the Muta scale by Blade.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Just turned it on and I see lots of blood lol

Looks like a botched blade job

Muta would be proud


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Gotta have cowbell

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What a joke


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HA they missed getting the table spot on TV?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The bad stort hurts this, because they're trying really hard. But I can't be assed to care


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lol he sold that lid before the hit was delivered.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shleppy said:


> Just turned it on and I see lots of blood lol
> 
> Looks like a botched blade job
> 
> Muta would be proud


Blade lives up to his name.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Remember when people said QT Marshall wasn't getting a push?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> When did he say that (if you can be bothered to point me in the right direction)


No specific point where he says “hey, hands up, I script promos” but a couple of weeks ago on the AEW Unrestricted podcast previewing Full Gear he mentioned something said in a promo that wasn’t what he scripted/wrote.
I’d have to turn away to get the exact quote but it’s in the podcast and it was more a throwaway comment. You can listen to it and take from it what you will, as I did.

I try not to make a habit of making claims or statements based in fiction, but thank you for checking me nonetheless 😊

Hope you’re enjoying the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dustin Rhodes looks in great shape.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Jobber, the Bloody Baker and the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Match was fine but feels like they did it just to do it without much story, or is that just some feud from Dark?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are they reminding us this horrible event took place?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Technically the first Omega match was unsanctioned, so Moxley doesn't have a win over Omega.
> 
> I don't like that Mox vs Omega is on Dynamite


He beat Omega. He just doesn't have AEW legal win. Either way it's a win lol. Only reason they made it unsanctioned was so it could go on last. Because they didn't want want to end PPV with screw job finish with MJF turn.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> Match was fine but feels like they did it just to do it without much story, or is that just some feud from Dark?


Seriously you don't it ?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> The Jobber, the Bloody Baker and the Candlestick Maker.


Very original 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Really enjoyed that match but its a shame they present BBB as a bunch of jobbers


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Match was fine but feels like they did it just to do it without much story, or is that just some feud from Dark?


Blood feud from maxed out credit cards and a bad breakup...


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Match was fine but feels like they did it just to do it without much story, or is that just some feud from Dark?


Its a feud from dark practically.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Why are they reminding us this horrible event took place?


Hardy is attempting to justify burying Sammy. 

or is turning "heel" like Omega, Cody and The Young Bucks.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

BBB are jobbers lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All that for a nothing feud.

This episode is all over the place.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> No specific point where he says “hey, hands up, I script promos” but a couple of weeks ago on the AEW Unrestricted podcast previewing Full Gear he mentioned something said in a promo that wasn’t what he scripted/wrote.
> I’d have to turn away to get the exact quote but it’s in the podcast and it was more a throwaway comment. You can listen to it and take from it what you will, as I did.
> 
> I try not to make a habit of making claims or statements based in fiction, but thank you for checking me nonetheless [emoji4]
> ...


Nah didn't mean for it to come off as a check. Just wanted to hear or read it for myself. See if he said who or when he was scripting is all. 

But yeah it's cool so far.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

if your fans start getting desensitized to blood, its gonna be problematic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

QT Marshall should not call his finish The Diamond Cutter


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If the MJF thing is happening next what’s the main event?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Trophies said:


> If the MJF thing is happening next what’s the main event?


Penta and Fenix


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> Very original
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ghetto brandi vs angry nikki in a mic off, who yall got?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Hardy is attempting to justify burying Sammy.
> 
> or is turning "heel" like Omega, Cody and The Young Bucks.


Long term storytelling???


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Blood feud from maxed out credit cards and a bad breakup...


Wait is this some continuation of Allie randomly with QT for a couple weeks, both disappear for a while (unless they were on Dark), Eddie Kingston telling The Blade to get his house in order for a couple weeks, suddenly Allie is back as The Bunny, and now this match is about this? Unless they were doing more on Dark and I just missed it since they haven't made Dark worth finding the time for this is a poor excuse for "long term storytelling."


----------



## MachoMan87 (Sep 12, 2016)

the rhodeses stinking up the joint two segments back to back


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Remember when people said QT Marshall wasn't getting a push?


Tell em Bdon


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JR coughs as soon as they're back from break.

I knew the people involved with AEW weren't sober.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok great, this is why I'm here.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This ought to not be dumb and silly at all at least. Oh.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Considering TK was a huge ECW mark, I wonder how long before we get a Taipei Death Match


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Awful show


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Wait is this some continuation of Allie randomly with QT for a couple weeks, both disappear for a while (unless they were on Dark), Eddie Kingston telling The Blade to get his house in order for a couple weeks, suddenly Allie is back as The Bunny, and now this match is about this? Unless they were doing more on Dark and I just missed it since they haven't made Dark worth finding the time for this is a poor excuse for "long term storytelling."


You nailed it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> This ought to not be dumb and silly at all at least. Oh.


ENCORE 

ONE MORE SONG

ONE MORE SONG


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> If the MJF thing is happening next what’s the main event?


The “surprise”?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> QT Marshall should not call his finish The Diamond Cutter


Except he got permission from DDP himself to use it so why rename it?kinda takes away from it being passed down don't you think?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Wait is this some continuation of Allie randomly with QT for a couple weeks, both disappear for a while (unless they were on Dark), Eddie Kingston telling The Blade to get his house in order for a couple weeks, suddenly Allie is back as The Bunny, and now this match is about this? Unless they were doing more on Dark and I just missed it since they haven't made Dark worth finding the time for this is a poor excuse for "long term storytelling."


Yes. It was that and her apparently maxing out his credit cards and getting a car. Still, you have to imagine QT kayfabe got to sleep with her for a couple months so he is still ahead in my book.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Judas is a fucking horrible song

Fozzy fucking sucks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy still in a landfill somewhere.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

It feels like a big dollop of mayonnaise (I’ll be polite 🤣) is being thrown against a wall to see what sticks.

Plus, it’s almost 2:00am where I am, and I should be sleeping, but here we go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Sammy dead tho


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Except he got permission from DDP himself to use it so why rename it?kinda takes away from it being passed down don't you think?


DDP made a mistake


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Shleppy said:


> Judas is a fucking horrible song
> 
> Fozzy fucking sucks


Shut your dirty fucking mouth.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is turning babyface before our eyes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this group ever gonna disband? Seems kinda pointless for this to still be around after Jericho's now become a comedic midcarder.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

This segment better have a pay off


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> ghetto brandi vs angry nikki in a mic off, who yall got?


Ghetto Brandi for sure for entertainment value


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

At least they're having Sammy sell the match, better than getting thrown off a roof and being back the next night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this where a turn happens? I guess we shall see.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Only a mil? Jeez, how did he survive?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Real men cry


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drake lyrics lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Is this where a turn happens? I guess we shall see.


No AEW never has turns happen or surprises happen, they're likely gonna drag this shit out for a year.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Inner Circle and Dominant

Lol.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Shleppy said:


> Judas is a fucking horrible song
> 
> Fozzy fucking sucks


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A small loan of 1 million dollars


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm glad Ortiz called him out on that, not my type of music and I was sitting here thinking "is that some kind of reference?"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK. Waiting for even one person to say that was good.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, that was fucking pointless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright good night lol.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

"Shifted the power of Power Wrestling"


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Wow that was TERRIBLE


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good night


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that was a big waste of time.

Like everything in this feud


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I think I should give up on this TV show once and for all

You follow up a really good PPV with this trash?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Vegas seems like it would be shit right now


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is this dude somebody i should know?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> OK. Waiting for even one person to say that was good.


Kind of went off the rails there but I thought MJF's promo was amusing. Maybe the lyrics thing was stretching it but had it been shorter might have worked with the "I WROTE THAT" part. But humor is subjective I guess.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> OK. Waiting for even one person to say that was good.


Wardlow’s facial expressions are always hilarious?🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Inner Circle Vegas Shenanigans.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> OK. Waiting for even one person to say that was good.


Now the singing and dancing ain’t look so bad, am I right?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Is this dude somebody i should know?


Not really, Peter Avalon is a literal jobber.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Wow that was TERRIBLE


It wasn't terrible, it was just pointless. 

Not a good show tonight and were over halfway through.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

this is the rock in the nation storyline. Countdown till he randomly starts adding members


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

This company is so shit lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

A shit show tonight


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Fall out shows are always awful this is no different.

WTF is going on.

Bet that nerd mark TK is proud of this shit.

Hope they fucking get a low rating for this shit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> OK. Waiting for even one person to say that was good.


You had people defend Luther being in the main event.

When the AEW super fans arrive they will defend this as “long term storytelling”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> OK. Waiting for even one person to say that was good.


I did laugh when MJF said he didn't know who Drake was and then he quoted Drake again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Kind of went off the rails there but I thought MJF's promo was amusing. Maybe the lyrics thing was stretching it but had it been shorter might have worked with the "I WROTE THAT" part. But humor is subjective I guess.


I am quite annoyed they have made me not enjoy Jericho and MJF who were at the top of my list less than a year ago.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

No, it was TERRIBLE and POINTLESS. Who booked this shit?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Shleppy said:


> I think I should give up on this TV show once and for all
> 
> You follow up a really good PPV with this trash?


SURPRISEEEEEEEEEE

There is your big surprise of the night. I bet you didn't expect this sort of show as a follow up to Full Gear.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

That wasn’t a segment. That was a skit. AEW is Wednesday Night Live. All that was missing was a live band and laughing track. They already have a tepid live crowd 🤦🏿‍♂️


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Now the singing and dancing ain’t look so bad, am I right?


No, this one was not blatantly insulting like that was. This was just dumb and pointless.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So now every week peoples gonna be asking "Is this when MJF turns on them?" and the answer will always be no, as i said this shit with MJF and The Inner Circle is gonna amount to a gigantic waste of time, they're gonna drag it out forever until people don't give a fuck anymore. They're just gonna keep thinking of goofy segments for them every week, like next week they're gonna get into shenanigan's in Vegas, another week they'll probably go to a water park.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Vegas seems like it would be shit right now


It's actually pretty cool right now


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Not quite as bad as the Cody segment but not far off.

AEW is just a carbon copy of WWE, and on that note I’m out 👋


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Of course they have an "artist lounge" not a "wrestlers lounge"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> this is the rock in the nation storyline. Countdown till he randomly starts adding members


Yeah that was pretty obvious when MJF gave Jericho a present that turned out to be a picture of MJF, just like when The Rock gave Farooq a present that was a picture of himself.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, are the Young F*cks heel again?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Hope they fucking get a low rating for this shit.


Nope. It’ll be next week that suffers.

Not just the PPV, but they ALWAYS do this!! They have a fantastic show, then follow it up with crap like this.So now, people won’t watch next week, when it’ll probably be a great show. That’s why AEW has been unable to stay close to their original ratings.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> So, are the Young F*cks heel again?


(They have no idea what they are doing).


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shawn Spears....

Are we sure they aren’t just showing us a aew dark episode?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Remember when Shawn Spears was supposed to finally get his shot in AEW [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

NXT's biggest flaw is they don't give their talent enough freedom. AEW's problem is they are the complete opposite and give their talent too much freedom. I'll take too much over too little but both brands are suffering from it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Remember when Shawn Spears was supposed to finally get his shot in AEW [emoji23][emoji23]


That list is getting longer and longer...


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

AEW really is no different to WWE.

They are WWE lite and rough around the edges.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ive literally never seen shawn spears win a match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This episode seems awesome lads


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The lack of consistency with this fucking company man....

They'll leave you loving their show one week and asking yourself what you did to deserve this just several days later
...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

spears is 15 and 2? How did he build up such an impressive record? Havent seen him in a minute


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the fuck let Shawn Spears off Dark?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This episode seems awesome lads


A jacked woman who dwarfs 75% of the male roster verbally cut off Cody's balls just to say something about being with Shaq.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> So now every week peoples gonna be asking "Is this when MJF turns on them?" and the answer will always be no, as i said this shit with MJF and The Inner Circle is gonna amount to a gigantic waste of time, they're gonna drag it out forever until people don't give a fuck anymore. They're just gonna keep thinking of goofy segments for them every week, like next week they're gonna get into shenanigan's in Vegas, another week they'll probably go to a water park.


In the words of @Chip Chipperson and @The Wood "long term storytelling".


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Remember when Shawn Spears was supposed to finally get his shot in AEW [emoji23][emoji23]


I mean to be fair he did get a shot, and he blew it by sucking.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is worse than Raw


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> That list is getting longer and longer...


High key lol. FTR has done much better for themselves and though


midgetlover69 said:


> Ive literally never seen shawn spears win a match


You got to watch Main Event


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

omaroo said:


> AEW really is no different to WWE.
> 
> They are WWE lite and rough around the edges.


The difference is the highs are much better in AEW, they put on significantly better PPV's. 

Their weekly episodes are both quite bad though, I agree there. This is just so, so bad...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

um why did he run around the ring with his fist cocked back for like a minute before hitting spears?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I still believe AEW have the ingredients to be something long-lasting and sustainable. Tony Khan won’t turn the book over but he definitely needs a damn good shake or for Shad Khan to close the cheque book on him like Janice Carter did with Dixie Carter in TNA and that might make him take things seriously to make money.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> spears is 15 and 2? How did he build up such an impressive record? Havent seen him in a minute


He's just beaten a bunch of jobbers on Dark, thats pretty much all he does. Its hilarious they actually count beating jobbers on your record.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> spears is 15 and 2? How did he build up such an impressive record? Havent seen him in a minute


Kayfabe smart if wins and losses matter. Beating up the dregs on Dark.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> spears is 15 and 2? How did he build up such an impressive record? Havent seen him in a minute


I assume they just fed him jobbers on Dark to try to pretend they didn't waste money signing him and trying to briefly push him?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This episode seems awesome lads


And lasses. Do yourself a favor and don’t bother watching. The recap is probably better.



PavelGaborik said:


> The lack of consistency with this fucking company man....
> 
> They'll leave you loving their show one week and asking yourself what you did to deserve this just several days later
> ...


And Bingo was his name-o!💯


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So now every week peoples gonna be asking "Is this when MJF turns on them?" and the answer will always be no, as i said this shit with MJF and The Inner Circle is gonna amount to a gigantic waste of time, they're gonna drag it out forever until people don't give a fuck anymore. They're just gonna keep thinking of goofy segments for them every week, like next week they're gonna get into shenanigan's in Vegas, another week they'll probably go to a water park.


MJF and the IC should be a long term storyline. There are long drawn out storylines like the Elite, then there are situations like this...if you wanted it short term it made no sense to have MJF win last Saturday. This should be a prolonged storyline, there's a lot of places this could still go.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

so far today's show is pretty shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I mean to be fair he did get a shot, and he blew it by sucking.


Oh I know lol, I just still find it funny that folk thought the 38 year old 18 year veteran was really just untapped potential


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I wish that was true,


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why is this match on Dynamite? 

Spears is the most irrelevant wrestler ever this should be like a main event on DARK or something


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think these two are actually good workers but lack charisma to go much higher.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Why is this match on Dynamite?
> 
> Spears is the most irrelevant wrestler ever this should be like a main event on DARK or something


"Untapped future star" right here folks!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match should be on Dark. Hope the main event is worth it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully Scorpio gets the W here at least, since he hasn't really had a chance


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha, Sky had to move his head to get closer to that awful kick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny these two are wrestling, since they're the two alot was thinking had potential, but they both suck and are bland as fuck and never amounted to shit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Oh I know lol, I just still find it funny that folk thought the 38 year old 18 year veteran was really just untapped potential


No I just find it funnier people tried to say he was over and it wasn't just people who thought chanting 10 was fun at Full Sail or thinking it was fun that he got #10 in the Royal Rumble and then thought it was a WWE booking problem, ignoring the fact he had been around for years and was never over until people started chanting 10, and then stopped being "over" after that gimmick was over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Oh I know lol, I just still find it funny that folk thought the 38 year old 18 year veteran was really just untapped potential


They were hoping they had a Tim Thomas on their hands.

Evidently that has not been the case.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

We're not gonna disqualify him for that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I think these two are actually good workers but lack charisma to go much higher.


They're serviceable workers. They won't botch a bunch of shit, but they won't make you want to see them


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

now i understand why cody didn't do the juice job on saturday, his brother had to do it tonight.

somebody pointed out aew is like the old nwa weekly ppvs, i now i see what they mean.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny these two are wrestling, since they're the two alot was thinking had potential, but they both suck and are bland as fuck and never amounted to shit.


They're generic good wresrlers


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They're serviceable workers. They won't botch a bunch of shit, but they won't make you want to see them


True, but Spears really is a charisma vacuum.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey, not a bad match but it won't save this shit show. 

Two decent midcarders having a 3/5 * match won't do it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So spears is top 3 now according to the announcers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Kenny ran off"


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm still holding out hope for Scorpio Sky, working with Christopher Daniels can do wonders for your mic skills. Kazarian was pretty dull before he started teaming with him, and AJ Styles was pretty bland in the mic work department before feuding with those two and then actually found some character and mic skills.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That "storm" outside looks intense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenny is speaking a bit faster. Looks like he knows he has to change his voice tempo lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> "Kenny ran off"


Hahahhaa what the fuck was that?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Regular rules"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was Kenny's best live promo to date.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Both hotties


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

its hard for me to take kenny seriously when he talks so softly


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now the only reason i'm tuning in, to see Tay Conti's ass.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> No I just find it funnier people tried to say he was over and it wasn't just people who thought chanting 10 was fun at Full Sail or thinking it was fun that he got #10 in the Royal Rumble and then thought it was a WWE booking problem, ignoring the fact he had been around for years and was never over until people started chanting 10, and then stopped being "over" after that gimmick was over.


Thank you lol, he clearly got pity love


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> That was Kenny's best live promo to date.


True. It was. He spoke faster and clear. Miracle.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And now Douche Kenny again. Schizophrenic...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I guess it's some degree of "long term storytelling" actually remembering the unsanctioned match was unsanctioned.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TWO brandi segments tonight

TWO


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Moxleys gonna have to carry this feud on the mic cuz wow


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good promo from Kenny. 

Nice to see hot girls in skimpy clothes.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Oracle said:


> TWO brandi segments tonight
> 
> TWO


You say that like its a problem


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brandi 100% not in the mood for this shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Well, I guess it's some degree of "long term storytelling" actually remembering the unsanctioned match was unsanctioned.


True. I had forgotten


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Moxleys gonna have to carry this feud on the mic cuz wow


Wow what? Was a decent promo from Kenny.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> TWO brandi segments tonight
> 
> TWO


Still 30 minutes to go too.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Save us Tay 😍


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Moxleys gonna have to carry this feud on the mic cuz wow


That was a pretty solid promo. Kenny is doing a good job coming across as a conflicted mental mess.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tay ass


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

she did all that for a pinning attempt?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@prosperwithdeen JR said AEW signed Red Velvet so here's hoping.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

3venflow said:


> That was Kenny's best live promo to date.


people are just too used to wwes cringy promo structure


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Tay ass


She is not messing around.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Tay ass


Taken me by surprise with that small frame lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Tay is absolutely smokin' hot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tay Conti's shorts are the MVP of Dynamite so far.

... Obviously allowing her a lot of mobility


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> That was a pretty solid promo. Kenny is doing a good job coming across as a conflicted mental mess.


It was emotionless as fuck. The words were there but the emotion didnt match the words


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Ummm..yeah, I’m officially out with this..

I’ll catch Penta and Rey on YT.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> You say that like its a problem


I mean it's not a good thing. At least she isn't having any matches so I guess it could be worse.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nearly all the matches tonight are Dark feuds coming to a head. While I respect AEW's idea of giving everyone spotlight matches, Dynamite needs to focus on the creme de la creme if they want ratings to go up. They do have the roster for it. e.g. Miro should be appearing more now, he was their biggest free agent signing since Mox.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Tay Conti's shorts are the MVP of Dynamite so far.
> 
> ... Obviously allowing her a lot of mobility


Very efficient and aerodynamic. Getting rid of excessive fabric helps her move better. Yeah!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tay's ass is just on another level


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's considered a "good ass" on here will never cease to be funny


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I say this tongue in cheek but I guess Brandi has found a kin in Red Velvet.
Both black, both inoffensive to the eye and both with the sons of legendary wrestlers. Brandi with Cody and Red Velvet with Wes Brisco.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

punkypower said:


> Ummm..yeah, I’m officially out with this..
> 
> I’ll catch Penta and Rey on YT.


You watched this Long, finish strong


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What's considered a "good ass" on here will never cease to be funny


This seems like a threadworthy topic haha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> What's considered a "good ass" on here will never cease to be funny


Dude you need glasses if you don't think Tay's ass is good. You must like asses to look like the Kardashian's gigantic fake asses to be good, the kind where you gotta turn sideways to get through doors. Those are too big, Tay's is just perfect imo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh Tay is Brazilian? That explains everything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> This seems like a threadworthy topic haha.


It'd be so one sided against my idea of booty lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That pin attempt though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Umm didn't Red Velvet just win


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude you need glasses if you don't think Tay's ass is good.


Her ass is average to dec at best


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It'd be so one sided against my idea of booty lol


Ha now I am curious.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Who even are these people


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So is Brandi the mentor of Red Velvet?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow they fixed the audio

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Kayfabe wise, what exactly was the point of the chair? Was there some thought the ref wouldn't see you hit your opponent, that said ref was busy checking on? Was she supposed to hit Aubrey? I don't get it...

I'm just nitpicking though, match was fine, glad to see things are slowly starting to improve for AEW's women's division.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone please gif that pin attempt of Red Velvet on Tay.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hephaesteus said:


> Her ass is average to dec at best


It's not like Bayley tier but the tier under IMO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy is alive!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> At least they're having Sammy sell the match, better than getting thrown off a roof and being back the next night.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That’s it for selling Sammy’s “death.”


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see Red Velvet just die for no reason there. Excellent selling


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

somerandomfan said:


> At least they're having Sammy sell the match, better than getting thrown off a roof and being back the next night.


oof


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow looks like he's shaved his mustache off and it looks fucking weird.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> At least they're having Sammy sell the match, better than getting thrown off a roof and being back the next night.


This aged well


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Poor Sammy.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sammy is sooo gonna be sitting in coach while the others are in first class


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yall still want to give sammy props for selling?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Tay's ass is just on another level


Damn. You got that right! That booty


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thank fuck that was over, two green ass chicks fighting in a ring..........


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Imagine being dwarfed by fucking Kip Sabian.

OC is pathetic.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

next week looks even worse


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Geeee said:


> It's not like Bayley tier but the tier under IMO


Fair enough


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well they found a way for Kip not to look tiny. Put him next to Trashidy.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> yall still want to give sammy props for selling?


No I already backtracked on that, I'll admit when things age poorly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't think this will be enough to save the show, but I expect magic here.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh great, more skits next week 🙁


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Save us Eddie!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> Her ass is average to dec at best


Lol her ass aint average, you think this ass is average? I think you need to look up what average means. You don't see girls walking around everyday with an ass like Tay's.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Don't think this will be enough to save the show, but I expect magic here.


Surely set up for PAC at the end? This show needs a cliffhanger.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Never forget.
> View attachment 93499


It's OK Riho is booked like Brock Lesnar. 

She won the title and you didn't see her for weeks at a time, that's what being booked like Lesnar means right?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least this should be good. Has the balance of power in the indusry shifted yet though?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Don't think this will be enough to save the show, but I expect magic here.


For the moment i liked all the matches


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Surely set up for PAC at the end? This show needs a cliffhanger.


I expect it for sure.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> It's OK Riho is booked like Brock Lesnar.
> 
> She won the title and you didn't see her for weeks at a time, that's what being booked like Lesnar means right?


She wasn't in the country


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> At least this should be good. Has the balance of power in the indusry shifted yet though?


That was definitely an MJF/IC reference. I think we all knew that, poorly worded though to be certain.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude you need glasses if you don't think Tay's ass is good. You must like asses to look like the Kardashian's gigantic fake asses to be good, the kind where you gotta turn sideways to get through doors. Those are too big, Tay's is just perfect imo.


Nah she just got meh ass, nothing to write home about ass. If her ass was food it would be a Chipotle burrito. Solid, but nothing to drool over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> She wasn't in the country


Maybe you should not be making your first champion someone with no availability...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> She wasn't in the country


Brock wasn't either


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Her ass is average to dec at best


Blocked.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How come Sammy is the best part of the Chris Jericho/MJF story?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol her ass aint average, you think this ass is average? I think you need to look up what average means. You don't see girls walking around everyday with an ass like Tay's.


I see asses like that daily. It aint all that. Its just aiight for me, dawg


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nah she just got meh ass, nothing to write home about ass. If her ass was food it would be a Chipotle burrito. Solid, but nothing to drool over.


It is a wonderful, hand crafted, artisanal ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol one of these guys needs a different theme, seems stupid playing the same theme twice.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> She wasn't in the country


I understand she wasn't going to move to America but that kind of looks worse for AEW that they're trying to build up and legitimize their titles and they couldn't put it on anyone who could stick around.

(Also wasn't the point of my joke anyway.)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

so the world changing thing happens in this match apparently


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Eddies group is so shit. They lose every match and can only beat each other


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

midgetlover69 said:


> Eddies group is so shit. They lose every match and can only beat each other


eddies crew vs retribution, who yall got?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

midgetlover69 said:


> Eddies group is so shit. They lose every match and can only beat each other


Its also an odd group imo, Eddie doesn't fit in with them at all.

Santana and Ortiz is the guys he should be in a 3 man group with, they would seem more like a real stable. Cause Penta and Fenix are two luchadors who barely speak english, and Santana and Ortiz are the same as Eddie, street thugs, they even dress the same ffs.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> Eddies group is so shit. They lose every match and can only beat each other


Damn, I hadn't noticed that and now I'm sad.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wish someone would do that to Excalibur


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Fenix turning and getting the masked babyface push? Or we heading for PAC/Fenix vs Eddie/Penta?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Its also an odd group imo, Eddie doesn't fit in with them at all.
> 
> Santana and Ortiz is the guys he should be in a 3 man group with, they would seem more like a real stable.


Have a feeling it'll end shortly.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Santana and Ortiz is the guys he should be in a 3 man group with, they would seem more like a real stable.


Nailed it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol her ass aint average, you think this ass is average? I think you need to look up what average means. You don't see girls walking around everyday with an ass like Tay's.


This might be a white girl/people thing then. Because her ass isn't special where I'm from and the people I've lived around. It's not awful by no means, but it's not some "omg she's a unicorn" ass even when you consider her size.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rey Fenix has been Low Ki this whole time 0_o


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> so the world changing thing happens in this match apparently


The balance of power will change according to his tweet thus, i guess that meant the inner circle. It already happened. Dont expect much more tonight than maybe a wrestler from the past who was with AEW. Khan is full of shit with his major surprise announcements.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

For all the "best tag team in the world" talk from FTR and and Bucks, I think they're in second and third place. 

The Lucha Bros are #1 for me.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Because her ass isn't special where I'm from and the people I've lived around.


Important question, where is that? Asking for a friend.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> This might be a white girl/people thing then. Because her ass isn't special where I'm from and the people I've lived around. It's not awful by no means, but it's not some "omg she's a unicorn" ass even when you consider her size.


Given the show we have had to endure tonight, it was a welcome breath of fresh air heh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> I see asses like that daily. It aint all that. Its just aiight for me, dawg


Agreed, it's not a bad ass. But nothing you think about afterwards.


Two Sheds said:


> It is a wonderful, hand crafted, artisanal ass.


I mean Chipotle burritos are handcrafted too lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> This might be a white girl/people thing then. Because her ass isn't special where I'm from and the people I've lived around. It's not awful by no means, but it's not some "omg she's a unicorn" ass even when you consider her size.


Yea I guess that was my bad for not making that adjustment lolz cuz yea dont stand out to me at all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean Chipotle burritos are handcrafted too lol


Handcrafted from ass from the looks of them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

UGH I hate removing masks.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Let’s just rename this thread. Tays ass debate thread


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

if tony dont stfu and stop whining about that...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ripping TWO luchadore masks on a random Dynamite episode?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Why do wrestling companies still release DVDs? And I'm not just talking about allowing people who like physical media to collect them but why DVD? It's an obsolete format, blank Blu-Rays have gotten cheap over the years.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea I guess that was my bad for not making that adjustment lolz cuz yea dont stand out to me at all.


A lot of the asses praised are just perplexing. Like there's a wide range between like Tay Conti and Kim K fake lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea I guess that was my bad for not making that adjustment lolz cuz yea dont stand out to me at all.


Is her ass the size of a dumpster truck like typical ghetto booty? no but its a fine ass thicc jiggly booty for a tiny white girl, i don't need every ass to be the size of Kim kardashian's to find it great.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Ripping TWO luchadore masks on a random Dynamite episode?


It's almost like this company doesn't know when to have something be big or not. That's why we got a PPV that felt like an episode of Dynamite at times and we can get PPV quality matches on TV.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Ripping TWO luchadore masks on a random Dynamite episode?


Just so unnecessary


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Why do wrestling companies still release DVDs? And I'm not just talking about allowing people who like physical media to collect them but why DVD? It's an obsolete format, blank Blu-Rays have gotten cheap over the years.


Gotta get that 50+ demo. I dragged my parents onto Blue-ray kicking and screaming. Digital was a non-starter.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Conti has a good ass can we all settle down pls


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit that tornillo was epic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they're trying to set up Eddie Kingston vs Schiavone


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Gotta get that 50+ demo. I dragged my parents onto Blue-ray kicking and screaming. Digital was a non-starter.


For the young cool product and trying to appeal to gamers, they sure seem to forget 2 out of 3 consoles from the current generation and the one that's about to come out can play Blu-Ray by default.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match is an absolute banger.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4 minutes left. Any fuckery may happen soon lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Do they realize there is not ref in this match? There is just a random Rick Knox walking around the ring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brutal Pentagon I'm so thrilled please let this lead to something


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Now put Penta in the main event scene where he belongs. 

Excellent match, good storytelling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck that was a nasty package piledriver on the apron. Really hope they go in hard with a Penta push.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good match, but I HATED the ripped mask stuff.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FINALLY Pac is back!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pac!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

PAC IS BAC!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Spoilers were right. Imagine how much better this moment would have been without that random video last week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PACCCCC


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Eddie to job again but to Pac this time?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um why is all the refs in the building coming out to stop Pac from attacking Eddie? i seriously don't get it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tay has a great ass. Definitely above average, but I do see asses like that every day. I go to the gym and the beach a lot though, so maybe Australia just spoils us for choice?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Spoilers were right. Imagine how much better this moment would have been without that random video last week.


I know right? That video was fine but if you announce he's going to be on Dynamite, give him a vignette, and then he makes a "surprise" return the next week after all that build it really doesn't feel as big as it should be.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Um why is all the refs in the building coming out to stop Pac from attacking Eddie? i seriously don't get it.


Schizophrenic. Booking.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Um why is all the refs in the building coming out to stop Pac from attacking Eddie? i seriously don't get it.


They need to pretend they're doing their job at some point, they sure as hell aren't paying attention during the matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Schizophrenic. Booking.


Yeah i mean Cage comes out to attack Cody and no one comes out to stop it, but Pac tries to attack Eddie and every official in the building run out to stop it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326721460434558976


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

PAC is officially back! Nice!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Excellent final 20-25 minutes to a garbage show.

Excited to see Pac back and the main event was fantastic.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> Um why is all the refs in the building coming out to stop Pac from attacking Eddie? i seriously don't get it.


It’s a WWE trope. You need a visual for an angle so you just book it backwards because that’s where you want to end up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

decent main event.

Pac returning was obvious and seeing AEW have pull aparts is just silly considering they allow guys to kill each other in normal matches...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That match + PAC saved the show for me but a post PPV episode needs more of that, less of blowing off Dark feuds.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Spoilers were right. Imagine how much better this moment would have been without that random video last week.


I've said it once I'll say it again

They don't know what they're doing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326721460434558976


I really was hoping it was the "another company" thing with Don Callis showing up, feels like Impact has been killing more time while still having some good stuff and AEW feels like it's burning through fresh matchups just because so a talent exchange would be great for both of them.

Either that or more with NWA but I wouldn't call that a surprise after already working together.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i mean Cage comes out to attack Cody and no one comes out to stop it, but Pac tries to attack Eddie and every official in the building run out to stop it.


Apparently Kingston isn't cleared for contact, so it makes sense.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326721460434558976


So pac was tony's world changing thing?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

"Shifted the landscape of Pro Wrestling" 

I like PAC and im glad hes back but its hardly earth shattering.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i mean Cage comes out to attack Cody and no one comes out to stop it, but Pac tries to attack Eddie and every official in the building run out to stop it.


That’s because Cody wanted the drama of being beaten up. Tony wanted the drama of referees trying to pull PAC off or whatever. It doesn’t need to make sense or fit in with the continuity of the show. Each segment has its own “logic.”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a little odd that they beat Blade this week and then had him as PAC's return match next week but I'd say overall the last hour entertained me.

And the Cody segment was so ridiculous that I liked that too


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Is PAC wanted back in the WWE, I wonder if he would admit it? He’s not used demonstrably better in AEW than he was in WWE.

I think New Japan and ROH would be stops before WWE again, but he almost doesn’t fit the company because he’s too good. He’s like a fundamentally sound Omega.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> So pac was tony's world changing thing?


Or maybe this new partnership thing was true and something changed


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> So pac was tony's world changing thing?


Yup. As soon as it happened the sky went dark here in Aus, sirens began sounding and the clouds departed revealing some kind of God


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Show was average, match quality was good, segments were hit or miss. I'd almost give it an above average since there have been far worse episodes of Dynamite and plenty more mediocre but I might have to make a strike against it though with Dixie Khan saying anything on that show would change the world of wrestling though...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Before I begin watching tonight's episode of NXT in a few moments, I just want to say that AEW's roster feels complete now that Pac is FINALLY BACK!!! :mark: :mark:

Our Bastard is BACK on Dynamite now!! 

Pac vs Eddie Kingston is going to be one hell of an intense feud! :trips8


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I enjoy the show very much. The only thing I don't like is the inner circle nonsense but other than that solid show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Is PAC wanted back in the WWE, I wonder if he would admit it? He’s not used demonstrably better in AEW than he was in WWE.
> 
> I think New Japan and ROH would be stops before WWE again, but he almost doesn’t fit the company because he’s too good. He’s like a fundamentally sound Omega.


He hasn't been used period in over half a year in AEW.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I like Pac, I really do. But to act like he changes pro wrestling is just silly. Tony is quickly becoming Dixie with his crazy talk of HUGE SUPRISES.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

So good to see pac!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Wood said:


> That’s because Cody wanted the drama of being beaten up. Tony wanted the drama of referees trying to pull PAC off or whatever. It doesn’t need to make sense or fit in with the continuity of the show. Each segment has its own “logic.”


Letting one of their top competitors (or any competitor) for that matter get beat down when they haven't been cleared for contact doesn't make a ton of sense from a kayfabe prospective. 

There are a lot of holes in AEW's storytelling, this wasn't one of them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I thought the show was pretty cool. Brandi and Pentagon getting a brutal win were highlights for me


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Letting one of their top competitors (or any competitor) for that matter get beat down when they haven't been cleared for contact doesn't make a ton of sense from a kayfabe prospective.
> 
> There are a lot of holes in AEW's storytelling, this wasn't one of them.


Didn't the dark order flip Cody over when he was on a stretcher?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Didn't the dark order flip Cody over when he was on a stretcher?


Again, a lot of holes in their storytelling, this wasn't a good particular example of it.

Security should've prevented the Cody situation from unfolding as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Again, a lot of holes in their storytelling, this wasn't a good particular example of it.


PAC = 1 person
Dark order = multiple people


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Didn't the dark order flip Cody over when he was on a stretcher?


Shhhhh


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> PAC = 1 person
> Dark order = multiple people


That's true but they also didn't try as hard they should have with security neither. 

There are consistency issues, but tonight they did the right thing with Kingston.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im not going to murder this show but its extremely try hard. They are not gonna last more then three years if theyre already leaving pools of blood on regular shows. 
Also lolz at ghetto brandi


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Letting one of their top competitors (or any competitor) for that matter get beat down when they haven't been cleared for contact doesn't make a ton of sense from a kayfabe prospective.
> 
> There are a lot of holes in AEW's storytelling, this wasn't one of them.


I think the hole in the storytelling is the inconsistency of it. We had two brawls on the show and the refs only attempted to stop one of them before things got into the swing of things, that's where the hole is.

(And yes keeping Pac and Kingston separated here was the correct way to do things)


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TK already getting his ass hole ripped apart on twitter..................good ole dug wanker.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> I think the hole in the storytelling is the inconsistency of it. We had two brawls on the show and the refs only attempted to stop one of them before things got into the swing of things, that's where the hole is.


I completely agree. Consistency is one of the major issues I was referring to when I mentioned the holes in their storytelling/segments.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Shit show FUCK TK hyped that show for nothing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

izhack111 said:


> This is why they need writers


But writers are stupid 💀


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> TK already getting his ass hole ripped apart on twitter..................good ole dug wanker.


link?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner Circle is always the best part of the show!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did they sign Miro? Cause ya really wouldnt know it if you didnt read it online.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did they sign Miro? Cause ya really wouldnt know it if you didnt read it online.


I think he’s just hanging out.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Great show today, and a nice follow up to an amazing PPV. My random thoughts:

1. Brian Cage vs Matt Sydal was my match of the night. Just great action. Sydal looked really good in this one. And I always love Ricky Starks on the mic!

2. I was wondering when Jade Cargill would debut, but I never thought it would be in such a big moment. Are they really setting up Cody vs Shaq? I hope we see it at “Beach Break” or “Revolution.”

3. Nice match by Tay and Red Velvet. I’m kinda conflicted with the direction Tay’s storyline is seemingly heading in. A Tay vs Anna Jay feud would be great and entertaining, but I actually prefer them to stay best friends.

4. The Inner Circle in Vegas next week should be fun. I’m looking forward to see who will turn on who eventually. Right now it could go in several directions.

5. I’m surprised that Eddie Kingston just continues being a feel. I was kinda hoping he’s start a face run, but right now that doesn’t look like it’s in the cards.

6. Pentagon vs Rey was everything you’d expect. And Pac returning at the end was awesome! 

7. No Hangman, Archer, Brodie, Britt, Shida, Serena, Jurassic Express, Miro, OC, Best Friends, etc. And it still was a busy show.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

What an odd episode lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW has a pretty stacked roster - even better with PAC back - but they give too much of the 'lower tier' screen time. Scorpio vs Spears and B&B vs Dustin & QT were pretty much Dark-based feuds with the blowoffs on Dynamite. They should have blown them off on Dark and made mention of them on Dynamite to attract more people to Dark (and this is how the new second show should work, with exclusive feuds).

TK's philosophy is that every wrestler gets their time in the spotlight (ie. Best Friends vs. PnP), which is nice and all, but in doing so there's a lack of continuity and it's too much chop and change.

Dynamite needs to feature the top stars, prospects and tag teams every week, not this rotating the entire roster in and out. If they focused more on the proven draws and interesting talents, then ratings would probably go up a little. Not that ratings are bad, they're good, but you have to be ambitious and aim higher. Miro was a big get, he's popular, looks the part and showed he's not that rusty with his match against Trent last week. Nowhere to be found tonight. Archer also nowhere to be found despite being one of the best heels in the company. I don't think Brodie's absence has been explained either, unless I missed it.

Minus the promos, this week's show felt like an special edition of Dark until the main event. I'm not sure if that'll be reflected in the ratings, but Spears vs Scorpio is not likely to hold the viewers.

In-ring, tonight's show was pretty good, but this is sports-entertainment and it lacked on the entertainment side coming out of Full Gear. A show like this should start with Moxley and Kenny arriving at the building, then go to the opening match, then have Mox and Kenny promo each other in the ring later on.

My thoughts on tonight:

- Cage vs. Sydal was the second best match of the night. These two have worked together before and you can tell. I enjoy watching Cage, he's physically impressive, but lacks that little extra to make him a full-time main eventer at this stage. He's about in the right position on the card but with the right evolution, he could go higher. Team Taz needs a third member so they can have trios matches. I also think Sydal is a good JTTS and much better than some of the indie shit like Janela they signed. If they had a junior division, he'd be a good veteran for it.

- The Cody segment was overbooked. Like, it almost tried to start three programmes - Cody vs. MJF (was this a red herring?), Cody vs. Shaq and Cody vs. Team Taz. So which is it gonna be? Be more focused. I had no idea who the tall woman was and that should never be the case on a wrestling show. Unlike some, I have no problems with Cody vs. Shaq as a novelty. Shaq is still a huge name and has 18m followers on Instagram. If he promoted a PPV match with Cody, it's gonna help the buyrate + get AEW the media attention. It's hard to get casuals now so this is a way to at least try. Perhaps they could also use this as a way to debut Anthony Ogogo (Shaq/Ogogo vs. Cody/Dustin?).

- Butcher & Blade vs. Natural Nightmares was okay, bloody and nice spots. But it felt hard to care about and QT Marshall should not be on Dynamite, let alone getting the win. He's not bad in the ring, but there's just nothing there that makes him a compelling talent on national TV. This would have been a good way to get people watching Dark as the main event.

- The Inner Circle segment was ok but not great. MJF's mic skills are incredible and his ability to do comedy or serious reminds me of Kurt Angle. It's just about giving him the right material. Also, Jericho is pretty much acting like a babyface now and turning before our eyes. He's showing weakness and growing soft, which should be the impetus for a betrayal. This has to be leading to them turning on Jericho or it's all for nothing. That will make MJF the top 'cocky' heel in the company, dethroning Jericho and officially elevating him.

- Spears vs. Scorpio was actually a finely worked match if you treat it just as that. But again, this is sports-entertainment and the lack of build ON Dynamite (as opposed to Dark) and neither of the two being rich in charisma meant it felt dull. Both of these guys have been hyped up by the company and attempts have been made to push them, without much fanfare. I quite like Spears (good look, good entrance, solid in the ring) but he's never going to be the upper tier heel I think AEW wanted him to be. His best hope is #4 in a modern Horsemen group. He has been rebuilt quite well and you'd imagine he might get a TNT title shot out of this.

- So Kenny vs. Mox is on December 2nd? Apparently this is going to be the first Dynamite on the road again in New Orleans, so if you're gonna do it on Dynamite, I guess this isn't a bad time. This is a PPV match though and with that in mind, I'd be tempted to have Mox win, Kenny snap and go full-on Cleaner, then meet again at the PPV with Kenny taking the belt. A feud of this magnitude is worth more than one match and move on (which has basically been Mox's entire reign) and could easily go two or three big shows. Kenny's promo tonight was the best I've heard from him live in AEW. His delivery was much better but his character remains murky and he needs to go full on heel soon.

- Tay vs. Velvet just completely lost me. This was just unknowns doing moves with the small sub-plot of Tay not wanting to cheat. This is 100% a Dark match right now. I refer back to my earlier point, after the PPV they should have done something involving Shida and Britt or Serena and Rosa.

- The main event was exceptional, PPV quality stuff AGAIN by Rey and Penta. Also different in tone to their other match, a lot more personal and violent, playing on Eddie's influence. Penta got his win back and we finally saw Eddie's endgame of trying to separate him from Rey, leading to PAC's return. This is all good stuff, setting up storylines that can go in several directions. This is what a post-PPV episode should have and I'm glad to see Rey and Penta given the spotlight.

4/10 show with the main event bumping it to 6/10.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I thought the show was pretty cool. Brandi and Pentagon getting a brutal win were highlights for me


 so what you thinking about cargill ? Holy shit what a physique 


Also on the tay conti asa issue. I can get where you're coming from. If you are a black person, then ass like tay or alexa that people go crazy about is so freaking average. Because some African/american chicks and african chicks overall have Greek sculpture MOUNTAINS! for an ass. After seeing or tasting that it's very hard to get excited about an icecream. Even tho some white and Brazilian girls also got fucking work of art behind too 

That was my total contribution to this thread


----------



## Patrix79 (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe an Invasion angle could help.
Corny's MWF Invasion - Part 1


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

patpat said:


> so what you thinking about cargill ? Holy shit what a physique
> 
> 
> Also on the tay conti asa issue. I can get where you're coming from. If you are a black person, then ass like tay or alexa that people go crazy about is so freaking average. Because some African/american chicks and african chicks overall have Greek sculpture MOUNTAINS! for an ass. After seeing or tasting that it's very hard to get excited about an icecream. Even tho some white and Brazilian girls also got fucking work of art behind too
> ...


She cool the segment was entertaining. Was expecting more Cody has a love child versus Shaq wants him lol 

Yeah ass must be a cultural thing lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

All that I care about from this episode is that PAC IS BACK and he is pissed off!

Well, plus Tay Conti looking good as always.

Good episode of Dynamite.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Or maybe this new partnership thing was true and something changed


Don’t advertise something until you have it sealed and ready to deliver.



PavelGaborik said:


> Again, a lot of holes in their storytelling, this wasn't a good particular example of it.
> 
> Security should've prevented the Cody situation from unfolding as well.


Yes, that is what we are saying.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Southerner said:


> All that I care about from this episode is that PAC IS BACK and he is pissed off!
> 
> Well, plus Tay Conti looking good as always.
> 
> Good episode of Dynamite.


Pac is boring


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Not the one I meant, but damn will I take it! That jiggle though.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Tay conti and red velvet had a nice match I actually enjoyed.Will be fun seeing how Tay interacts with the Dark Order.IMO its apparent they are laying some groundwork for an eventual womans tag division.

Fenix vs penta rematch was awesome 

My beef with this particular storyline is that initially fenix and penta started bickering randomly after matches with no real explanation.In this case Commentary filled in the holes of eddie being in pentas ear causing a rift with the brothers.I think earlier in the storyline they should have done this and gradually unveiled the puppet master eddie was.Instead we get the explanation randomly just in time for Pac to return.In fairness perhaps aew was unsure of Pacs real return date so the story suffered a bit but I still feel it was poorly executed overall. 

I enjoyed dynamite probably like a 7 fir me


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Look at Wardlow and Hager though, and Sammy's face.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326720596554756096


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I enjoyed Cage vs Sydall a lot. Good match.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Look at Wardlow and Hager though, and Sammy's face.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326720596554756096


Santana the only who cool with the new era of IC lmao


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Great show today, and a nice follow up to an amazing PPV. My random thoughts:
> 
> 1. Brian Cage vs Matt Sydal was my match of the night. Just great action. Sydal looked really good in this one. And I always love Ricky Starks on the mic!
> 
> ...


I agree

With eddie its obvious he butcher and blade will be feuding with death triangle which I fully will enjoy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This might be the thirst talking but Tay Conti vs Red Velvet turned Dynamite around for me! I'm giving them MOTN honours.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Tay conti and red velvet had a nice match I actually enjoyed.Will be fun seeing how Tay interacts with the Dark Order.IMO its apparent they are laying some groundwork for an eventual womans tag division.
> 
> Fenix vs penta rematch was awesome
> 
> ...


Eddie was calling Penta his 'best friend.' I think there was plenty you could have gauged from that alone. It seems to me now with that and getting them to fight each other in the Eliminator. Fenix being forced to give his spot to his brother and tonight's match and more importantly the tearing of the others mask's this was clearly to kill the Death Triangle before Pac could return to stop it.

Did Kingston succeed? We'll find out.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

The main event and the aftermath was great with the Bastard's return. But this episode was weird.

That one girl announcing Shaq coming to AEW in the most anticlimactic manner. The 'bunkhouse' match with all the random blading. The failed censorships lol. And just the overall structure of matches and placement of match announcements for next week. 

Not a terrible episode. Just odd. Next week seems like it'll be better.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> This might be the thirst talking but Tay Conti vs Red Velvet turned Dynamite around for me! I'm giving them MOTN honours.


It's definitely the thrust talking. Velvet literally just seemingly died after landing a kick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY FUCKKKKKK PAC IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just finished the show and I'm marking the fuck out


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

-Good opening match
-New female signing pulled off a decent promo
-Rather see Tessa Blanchard and Austin Aries than Shaq
-Mox should have had an interaction with Omega
-Should have had Miro in a match
-PAC gives the show back one more draw
-Nothing for Shida?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not sure why people are so negative on the show. It was good for Team Tazz to get shine, the Cody stuff was over the top for sure but I was entertained. The bunkhouse match was fun as shit even if the wrong team went over. Jericho seriously needs to take a break. Seriously. Im over it. Im over Judas, his dumb outfits, his fat gut, just over it. The main event was good and the masks coming off was a cool wrinkle. 


Theyve done worse. Much worse.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Eddie was calling Penta his 'best friend.' I think there was plenty you could have gauged from that alone. It seems to me now with that and getting them to fight each other in the Eliminator. Fenix being forced to give his spot to his brother and tonight's match and more importantly the tearing of the others mask's this was clearly to kill the Death Triangle before Pac could return to stop it.
> 
> Did Kingston succeed? We'll find out.


Penta only advanced because fenix got injured in the match it had nothing to do with eddie.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Christ people here are miserable. Can't enjoy shit. Reading through this thread is dreadful and kind of deflated me after genuinely loving the show. I'm really getting to the point where I'm about to just delete my account. You people can have WF.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Penta only advanced because fenix got injured in the match it had nothing to do with eddie.


Really dude? Really? Eddie had no influence with any of that? Really?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW needs to hire a fucking writing team. Half their shit isnt even explained properly and the viewers has to just make their own assumptions about storylines and feuds. This is awful, lazy writing. Even the commentators dont even know whats going on half the time. This is such amateur bullshit. Dynamite should exist in its own universe... i dont give a shit about previous feuds in indy federations or BTE or Dark... tony khan just assumes everyone is watching wrestling 24/7 and know all the back stories. Dynamite is frustrating to watch.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Really dude? Really? Eddie had no influence with any of that? Really?


Yes

Fenix legit got hurt and penta moved on.They did a little video package to explain it before the next round when panta faced omega but there are multiple articles that reported the injury beforehand.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes
> 
> Fenix legit got hurt and penta moved on.They did a little video package to explain it before the next round when panta faced omega but there are multiple articles that reported the injury beforehand.


Okay.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Okay.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

-That chick appearing to Cody was so crinje. And of course Brandi had to make the save.

-The Bunkhouse Buck match was entertaining but it usually happens in blood feuds after a long rivalry. But why were Butcher/Blade and Nightmare mad at each other feud for? Did I miss something?

-Why do AEW keep making Brian Cage look weak? Not only he didn't have to struggle beating Sidal but the whole thing at the end with them clearing him out of ring made him look like a geek.

-the MJF Inner Circle Induction was so bad. They did not even try writing things to make it funny. How about writing good dialogue.

-Spears vs Scorpion Sky I enjoyed most of it. I found it refreshing that we had a lower card feud. We rarely see that. But the finish was abysmal. Why did Tully throw an object at both SS and Spears?

-Eddie Kingston when he said "losing to Mox is something I will have to live with" Didn't somebody screamed "Hang Yourself"? 😂

-Pentagon vs Fenix was good. But why did they try inserting some sort of blood feud out of nowhere with no build at all? The match was cool with both guys trying to rip their masks off but imagine if it had been built for a good 6 months? Hell about 6 weeks? This hatred completely came out of nowhere. lol

-Pac showing up was cool.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes
> 
> Fenix legit got hurt and penta moved on.They did a little video package to explain it before the next round when panta faced omega but there are multiple articles that reported the injury beforehand.


But did you not see the promo where Eddie told Fenix to give his Eliminator Tournament spot to Penta?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jesus Christ people here are miserable. Can't enjoy shit. Reading through this thread is dreadful and kind of deflated me after genuinely loving the show. I'm really getting to the point where I'm about to just delete my account. You people can have WF.


I hear you, but I kinda think this is the best wrestling fan forum around. Even with all the negative trolls. 

Do you think it would be possible to start a General AEW thread just for AEW fans - a thread where the haters and trolls stay away?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> I hear you, but I kinda think this is the best wrestling fan forum around. Even with all the negative trolls.
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to start a General AEW thread just for AEW fans - a thread where the haters and trolls stay away?


That's called China, bruh.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's called China, bruh.


I didn’t say trolls won’t be allowed, bruh. We don’t have that kind of power, bruh.

But it would be nice to have a thread for real fans to discuss AEW and not have to deal with petty trolls. Bruh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jesus Christ people here are miserable. Can't enjoy shit. Reading through this thread is dreadful and kind of deflated me after genuinely loving the show. I'm really getting to the point where I'm about to just delete my account. You people can have WF.


do what i do - only come in here hours after you’ve watched and chuckle at the hyperbole and negativity

its actually quite funny


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JasmineAEW said:


> I hear you, but I kinda think this is the best wrestling fan forum around. Even with all the negative trolls.
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to start a General AEW thread just for AEW fans - a thread where the haters and trolls stay away?


Would be nice, just one mega thread for the real fans, everyone else can have the 95% of the rest of the section lol

But nah I like reading other's opinions even if negative at times, but it's getting to be way too much hate when it's not warranted and hurts the experience of the show whn you want to have discussion


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes
> 
> Fenix legit got hurt and penta moved on.They did a little video package to explain it before the next round when panta faced omega but there are multiple articles that reported the injury beforehand.


Eddie convinced Fenix to give up his spot in the video / they also mentioned it on commentary


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> -That chick appearing to Cody was so crinje. And of course Brandi had to make the save.
> 
> -The Bunkhouse Buck match was entertaining but it usually happens in blood feuds after a long rivalry. But why were Butcher/Blade and Nightmare mad at each other feud for? Did I miss something?
> 
> ...


Using you as a template and to clarify for ya

The bunkhouse was good for a plunder match. I'd be upset qt won but I love Dustin so much that I'll let it slide. As for your question here. Allie betrayed qt and that's essentially it. The storyline as a whole was stupid but the end was fun.

Cage didn't really look weak against Sydal. It was your standard high flyer powerhouse match. Except the offense was believable given matt's ability. And commentary mentioned that Darbys jacket was covered in thumbtacks. Believable way to get rid of Cage. Cause thumbtacks hurt lol

That Cody segment before straight sucked. I hate celebrity matches wwe ruined them for me. There's nothing aew can do to make Cody shaq appealing 

The induction was fine i loved the shot at trump. But then it got boring. But then the Sammy stuff backstage bought me back 

On to the finish. He threw an object to sky to distract him to allow Spears to deck him with the loaded glove. Not sure how that confused you lol

Main event was great. You are missing alot of subtext. Its not about it being a blood feud. It was about Eddie trying to break them up all along. That wink was to separate penta from fenix. Didn't you see how he kept talking shit about fenix on commentary then kicking his carcass from the ring?

Overall aside from a few bright spots this show was very disjointed


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> -That chick appearing to Cody was so crinje. And of course Brandi had to make the save.
> 
> -The Bunkhouse Buck match was entertaining but it usually happens in blood feuds after a long rivalry. But why were Butcher/Blade and Nightmare mad at each other feud for? Did I miss something?
> 
> ...


-Allie was hanging around QT Marshall for a few weeks and maxed out his credit cards
-Tully throwing an object to Scorpio was probably the start of a Dark storyline LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do what i do - only come in here hours after you’ve watched and chuckle at the hyperbole and negativity
> 
> its actually quite funny


Usually it doesn't get to me at all, but tonight's negativity was really annoying for some reason lol


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Would be nice, just one mega thread for the real fans, everyone else can have the 95% of the rest of the section lol
> 
> But nah I like reading other's opinions even if negative at times, but it's getting to be way too much hate when it's not warranted and hurts the experience of the show whn you want to have discussion


I agree with you about liking reading others’ opinions, even the negative ones. But there is a big difference between negative opinions and constant trolling/crapping.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Using you as a template and to clarify for ya
> 
> The bunkhouse was good for a plunder match. I'd be upset qt won but I love Dustin so much that I'll let it slide. As for your question here. Allie betrayed qt and that's essentially it. The storyline as a whole was stupid but the end was fun.
> 
> ...


Tully throw a second ‘weight’ at Scorpio to make him think it was the one that Spears was supposed to put in his glove - Scorpio threw it away, thereby turning his back on Spears who has the original weight now in his glove and bam!

wrestling 101


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Usually it doesn't get to me at all, but tonight's negativity was really annoying for some reason lol


its because your are rightly super pumped about Pac and the normal negatives on here was last pumped when the Rock turned on Farooq

its a failure to communicate


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tully throw a second ‘weight’ at Scorpio to make him think it was the one that Spears was supposed to put in his glove - Scorpio threw it away, thereby turning his back on Spears who has the original weight now in his glove and bam!
> 
> wrestling 101


Yup it was the best thing Spears has done since being humiliated on live TV. Now if pac can brutalise blade next week it will be the best non plunder related thing his done in aew. His being blade


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its because your are rightly super pumped about Pac and the normal negatives on here was last pumped when the Rock turned on Farooq
> 
> its a failure to communicate


LMAO yeah that has to be it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

am I the only one who thinks jade caglie looks like Cameron from the funkydactls if she ate her vitamins and said her prayers?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jesus Christ people here are miserable. Can't enjoy shit. Reading through this thread is dreadful and kind of deflated me after genuinely loving the show. I'm really getting to the point where I'm about to just delete my account. You people can have WF.


So people don't agree with you and you're out? I get personally attacked daily and I'm still here lol.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Would be nice, just one mega thread for the real fans, everyone else can have the 95% of the rest of the section lol
> 
> But nah I like reading other's opinions even if negative at times, but it's getting to be way too much hate when it's not warranted and hurts the experience of the show whn you want to have discussion


That´s the whole point, why WWE hires these people to do it. They did it to TNA, too. Of course WF won´t stop it. Their forum would be dead without AEW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

What a fantastic show; genuinely enjoyed every single moment; PACs return was fantastic.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Firefromthegods said:


> The induction was fine i loved the shot at trump. But then it got boring. But then the Sammy stuff backstage bought me back


I thought it was obvious that the induction was another hint of Sammy Guevera/Ortiz/Santana splitting from the IC. They have teased this, since MJF got involved. Naturally you´d expect an Hangover style escalation in Vegas and then finally Sammy along with Santana&Ortiz break away and grow up. But given how AEW have a masterful way to tease, advance and then not deliver on their well-build stories, this might just be another case of making Sammy, Santana and Ortiz look like comedy losers in the end.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> I thought it was obvious that the induction was another hint of Sammy Guevera/Ortiz/Santana splitting from the IC. They have teased this, since MJF got involved. Naturally you´d expect an Hangover style escalation in Vegas and then finally Sammy along with Santana&Ortiz break away and grow up. But given how AEW have a masterful way to tease, advance and then not deliver on their well-build stories, this might just be another case of making Sammy, Santana and Ortiz look like comedy losers in the end.


Could very well happen but breaking away from the circle needs to happen for Sammy. He needs serious rehabilitation after full gear. 

Same for PNP.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So people don't agree with you and you're out? I get personally attacked daily and I'm still here lol.


you're a troll, of course you'll stay


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> you're a troll, of course you're you'll stay


Point proven @prosperwithdeen


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This was a decent filler show with some cool moments, Pac, main event, Kingstone being a bastard heel who separates families, Cage/Sydal was good, Tay Conti looked impressive, and looking forward to the Shaq/Cody stuff. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Point proven @prosperwithdeen


Well it's the truth 😂


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Honestly this seemed like the best dynamite in a little while. There wasn't a dull moment at all. This is how you put on a good show AEW, well done and keep it up. I've seen a lot of crap dynamites and this was far from it. Watching this after watching a shitty episode of Raw makes me wonder why I wasted 3 hours of my week. That being said I've seen some weeks where Raw was tied with Dynamite or even beat it slightly. Dynamite might be the ace this week, we'll see.

Fenix vs. Penta was incredible, I'm loving the dynamics between those two in context with Kingston as the leader referring to different guys as his best friend. Will we see Pac vs. Kingston at the next PPV? Feels weird that the next one is not until February. Their feud could be extended til then but who knows.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

First half was very good. Second half was a bit meh. Mainevent was great. Eddie was great on commentary.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts...

The new Dynamite intro seems to be inspired by either Smackdown 2003 or the new Raw intro. In either case, it looked like it was begging to be set to a rap or hip hop theme. Or be an extended version of the Dynamite intro for the past year.

Great opening promo by Taz and decent opening match between Cage & Sydal. Cage really should be a main eventer though. That’s why he was brought in to begin with.

I actually liked the Cody-Jade-Brandi segment. Brandi’s part in particular had spirit behind it.

Also, not sure why Hobbs can't just get on a mic and say "no, I'm not joining." Why does he always need a chair to deal with Team Taz?

Bunkhouse was fun. Not sure why this wasn’t on the PPV in place of Cassidy vs Silver though.

Literally did not watch the MJF induction into Inner Circle. I literally rewinded back to watch the Cody-Jade-Brandi segment again instead. I’m just so over both Jericho & MJF, regardless if they are together or not. That I got the gist of it when Sammy came on screen later on in the evening that the Inner Circle is going to Vegas should be a huge sign as to what a waste of time this induction ceremony was. Members of the roster lost tv time for this.

Shawn Spears vs Scorpio Sky was an enjoyable watch. But the ref is showing he’s not too bright by not checking the tights. I would say he was paid off by Tully, but that would be too much credit.

Young Bucks vs Top Flight is a random match to book, considering Top Flight hasn’t been on Dynamite once before, and the Bucks just won the tag belts.

Conti vs Velvet was nice watch. And it was also nice to see some character development from Conti by refusing to cheat and looking for direction from Anna Jay. And continuity from Brandi for earlier in the evening.

Omega had another good interview. There should be more these types of interviews, set outside the venue.

Penta vs Fenix...it is kind of odd that they gave a bloodfeud away on tv, since mask ripping mid match is the sign of a bloodfeud. But whatever, I liked the match, as well as the storytelling of Kingston kicking Fenix out of the ring.

Glad PAC is back. I miss the old PAC theme intro – as the new theme seems more suited for an outro – but I guess times have changed here.

Tony Khan’s announcement made it sound like he was bringing in Brock Lesnar or Cain Velasquez or Mil Muertes & Catrina. Since that’s who I’m thinking of discussing shifting the balance of power in AEW. Not PAC or Shaq. Bit overhyped here.

Trying not to overthink here. Just looking for some consistency here, since they had a good - albeit busy - show.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Matt Jackson just tries way too hard when hes on TV and it comes off as very corny and just bad


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just watched first match, cage v sydal. Was good in parts and I'm so disappointing in the way cage is being booked. He should be dismantling and I mean this in no bad way, sydal is like 95lbs in weight than him. He should be like brockmwas against kofi, beating him in 10,seconds not dragging it out for 10 mins or so. Feck sake I'm so disappointed so far.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jesus Christ people here are miserable. Can't enjoy shit. Reading through this thread is dreadful and kind of deflated me after genuinely loving the show. I'm really getting to the point where I'm about to just delete my account. You people can have WF.


you cant delete your account.

you're here forever


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

For the people who say this site shits on AEW too much

The AEW fanpage on facebook is shitting all over the Brandi segment. Eventually "but WWE" excuse is going to get old.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@prosperwithdeen don't delete you're account man, you're a decent poster on here, 

Was a good show in parts, PAC returning yea! Wtf so Eddie was just using Fenix. Penta and fenix match I'll watch later on.

Anna Jay and Tay looking 🔥 😍 , I actually liked brandi going at it on the mic, about freakin' time! ( Can't belive I'm writing this ) if she shows that much passion and delivery all the time, she might just be liked more!

MJF is deliberately looking like he is wanting Sammy out of IC, I think Sammy and Wardlow are going to turn Face which would be good for them to flourish in the long run. 

Butcher and Blade v Nightmare Family, was ok.

Tay v Red Velvet was decent .

7/10.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

La Parka said:


> For the people who say this site shits on AEW too much
> 
> The AEW fanpage on facebook is shitting all over the Brandi segment. Eventually "but WWE" excuse is going to get old.



I usually shit on brandi from a great height, but she delivered and then some on the mic I thought, best I've ever heard her talk in aew, EVER!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jesus Christ people here are miserable. Can't enjoy shit. Reading through this thread is dreadful and kind of deflated me after genuinely loving the show. I'm really getting to the point where I'm about to just delete my account. You people can have WF.


Don't delete your account! You one of very few good posters I enjoy reading here. 

Take a few days off the forum. And use that ignore feature for your sanity.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Eddie convinced Fenix to give up his spot in the video / they also mentioned it on commentary


I know that's how they explained it on tv for kayfabe but fenix actually hurt his shoulder during the panta match iirc.ill look more shit up later.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So people don't agree with you and you're out? I get personally attacked daily and I'm still here lol.


LOL you do get pretty brutalized on here, you bring it to yourself on purpose though because you think it's funny



Carter84 said:


> @prosperwithdeen don't delete you're account man, you're a decent poster on here,


Appreciate it man



zkorejo said:


> Don't delete your account! You one of very few good posters I enjoy reading here.
> 
> Take a few days off the forum. And use that ignore feature for your sanity.


Yeah I think it's time for a break. I have a bunch of the more meme posters and trolls on ignore but the people who can type their posts like adults I still have their posts visible. I enjoy the shows so much more when I'm not on here. Usually I can read and not care but last night kind of annoyed the hell out of me. A lot of the stuff people were asking AEW to do better they did last night. There was good comedy (MJF/Jericho, Jade Cargill/Brandy), good long term storyline payoff (PAC coming back for his boys which has been building since Kingston's wink), and great wrestling all in one show and people still shat on it. It's just miserable, sad and deflating reading for people who truly enjoy the show. This is supposed to be fun. I understand that everyone has their opinions but at this point I don't care to read them anymore.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good show! 

Thought all the matches were pretty good to be honest. Cage/Sydal was a good opener. The bunkhouse match was better then it ever needed to be. Spears/Sky was serviceable as you'd expect. Tay vs Velvet, for two green women, was great bar perhaps the last few seconds and the main event was just an incredible story told. 

Didnt care too much for Cody/Brandi/Cargill/Shaq and all that though Cargill is one hell of a specimen. Could be a star. 

MJF segment was good too. Feel like Sammy is being sent to Las Vegas, New Mexico. 

Loved little things like Eddie kicking Fenix out of the ring and very hyped that PAC is back. He's going to destroy every single one of Eddies family. I feel for Blade next week. 

Omega/Mox booked for Dynamite was a surprise but a title change on Dynamite will give off the impression that anything can happen. 

Mox will lose to Kenny, goes to Tokyo Dome, potentially loses to Kenta and then comes back in the new year. Should be good.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Mainly positive, the wrestling is keeping it good rather than anything else

Taz is such a great talker, the Cage v Sydal match was good, I agree to have Cage go over more strongly to make him look a force, personal hopes are for this feud to end up as Wargames or something special-I love the fact that Starks is a permenantly a thorn in the side to Darby Allin, a Green Goblin to Spiderman if you will.

Liked the whole Jade-Cody segment, my Gowd she could come out with Duke Droese and Id be glued to the TV, hope she can wrestle as good as she looks.

Bunkhouse was OK, dont like BBB in white, I sort of expected more because ive seen Dusty in so many, never like BBB losing so much rather they portrayed again more dominant

Moxleys promo made no sense due to the echo chamber going on,like some cheap 1983 Sci-Fi , shame he talks well

MJF induction did nothing, someone i showed Fozzy doing Judas didnt belive that and the fat bloke were the same person  Cant we just focus on getting MJF in a good feud towards the TV belt?

Shawn Spears vs Scorpio Sky was good, im old school I like a ref to check wrestlers boots and such before a match, I like the attention to detail of an old style ref who isnt just a jobber in stripes

Conti vs Velvet was very nice watch, both have issues with timing and making a mtach but both have character and certainly looks, I like what both bring to the division and Anna Jay remained at ringside, see she can do it and it keeps us watching even more. Brandi has feud options in the Ladies division at least!

Omega semi stoned or constipated,milquetoast voice and character, send your viewers to sleep, makes pre-barmy Bob Backlund sound like Scott Steiner. I just dont know how this will get over if this guy becomes Champion if your used to people who can talk and sell themselves

Penta vs Fenix.ive seen many times and whilst this was great I think it was presented better on LU

Kingston great on Mic always

Pac reapperance was good but Heel V Heel ? Sorry old school here if Fenix and Pac go anti-hero ive no problem just like clear cut

Just announced for next Tony Khan has given us Blade V Pac! Should be a good match, but does he sit there booking this as its happens? Or mid-wank?

Dont have problem about Tony Khans major announcement- Contis Butt, Jades pins, Pacs return, some good matches, AEW isnt perfect and never will be but this was an entertaining show


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL you do get pretty brutalized on here, you bring it to yourself on purpose though because you think it's funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so I will say something that may piss some people off, but I honestly believe some people have an agenda against aew and they go out of their way to shit on it at the first chance they get. Ripcitydisciple pointed it out in one of the threads and it reminded me that yes that's exactly what happened with tna section when it was actually good. 

When I see someone not praising the good parts but solely focused on everything that's wrong. That's the person I put on ignore. It's a waste of time and energy to be arguing with them regardless of how eloquently they word it. 

I mean yeah ofcourse AEW isn't perfect but when I take a look at the first page of this section.. its mostly negative. It's clearly setting a tone of the section to be "it's a bad wrestling show". When it's head and shoulders above everything else rn. For me atleast. 

That being said, there definitely are alot of good posters too who have legit complaints that I can understand. For e.g. I really loved reading that Samcro thread about tweeners. 

I just skim over anyone that recently joined, has lower number of posts and/or is consistently shitting on aew. They're just not worth it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> Ok so I will say something that may piss some people off, but I honestly believe some people have an agenda against aew and they go out of their way to shit on it at the first chance they get. Ripcitydisciple pointed it out in one of the threads and it reminded me that yes that's exactly what happened with tna section when it was actually good.
> 
> When I see someone not praising the good parts but solely focused on everything that's wrong. That's the person I put on ignore. It's a waste of time and energy to be arguing with them regardless of how eloquently they word it.
> 
> ...


I feel ya man, the show definitely doesn't warrant the amount of negativity it gets. The 85% of great stuff on the show is not magnified into multiple threads and posts but the 15% of bad is. I don't like that. I just hate negativity not only in wrestling but in my personal life. AEW has some bad but it doesn't need to be focused on so intensely when there has been so much good in the last 12 months. This section has been this way since the beginning so its not just a simple matter of people not liking the show because of the lackluster Full Gear build. AEW's entertainment/wrestling factor is hands down the best in the wrestling industry.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I feel ya man, the show definitely doesn't warrant the amount of negativity it gets. The 85% of great stuff on the show is not magnified into multiple threads and posts but the 15% of bad is. I don't like that. *I just hate negativity not only in wrestling but in my personal life*. AEW has some bad but it doesn't need to be focused on so intensely when there has been so much good in the last 12 months. This section has been this way since the beginning so its not just a simple matter of people not liking the show because of the lackluster Full Gear build. AEW's entertainment/wrestling factor is hands down the best in the wrestling industry.


Agreed. I feel exactly the same about the bolded part. Now I don't come here solely. I go through reddit sub and check out wrestle talk review discussions of the show first to get my fill of sane people discussing the show. This is the last place I come to after watching a wrestling show, esp aew.

Majority actually likes AEW and appreciates it. It's only this place (that I go to) that has as much negativity towards it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Omega/Mox booked for Dynamite was a surprise but a title change on Dynamite will give off the impression that anything can happen.
> 
> Mox will lose to Kenny, goes to Tokyo Dome, potentially loses to Kenta and then comes back in the new year. Should be good.


The fact they are doing title match on random Dynamite tells us Moxley winning here. Yes you want to show people that things are unpredictable and title can change hands at any point. The fact that people are expecting Omega to win here tells you they already did good job of that without it happening.


I know many around here think Tony Khan bad booker etc. But he's not bad enough to waste what he's built up in Moxley by having him lose title on tv with three weeks build up.

Remember Moxley never been defeated in AEW. His title reign will be 277 days by the time they do this match. He's beaten Jericho, MJF, Brodie Lee, Brian Cage, Lance Archer, Eddie Kingston, Darby Allin and Jake Hager in title matches. Basically every top contender in AEW besides Omega and Page.


Tony Khan built up Moxley so much that when he loses it will give the person big rub and it will put over what the guy did as a big deal if story done right. Having Omega just win and beat Moxley with very little build up and on random Dynamite(not even t.v. special). Would show total lack of long term planning and booking. If Omega was gonna be the guy Mox puts over. You do this match at Revolution.


So since I given I've watched AEW from day one and they've always booked title picture well. That makes me think Moxley beating Omega here and adding to his dominant record. I'm sure it will be done in fluke way and protect Omega but Mox will still be the champ.


With Revolution being Moxley vs Page and that's were Page finally wins the big one. Going into the match as a kayfabe underdog since Moxley beat everyone(besides Cody cuz no title shots). While Page always loses the big one (Jericho at All Out, Pac feud, MJF for Diamond Ring, Omega at Full Gear). Yet Moxley will put him over and it will be huge moment for Page to end Revolution.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

New intro poor
In show graphics not great either

Doesn't feel epic


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

That cody/jade/brandi segment was arguably the worst I have seen this year.

Inner Circle is a joke and way to ruin MJF.

I just dont understand what this company is doing. Its like they are purposely putting out shit shows.

They should be killing it every week but they are so inconsistent they are doing themselves more harm than good for the future.

Why the fuck are jobbers and trash like the nighmare family, spears, sky etc on dynamite.

TK and bucks are failures when it comes to creative and booking and it showed on this episode.

Lastly get the fucking audio and sound fixed over a year in and still having such issues. Makes them look so bush league.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> The fact they are doing title match on random Dynamite tells us Moxley winning here. Yes you want to show people that things are unpredictable and title can change hands at any point. The fact that people are expecting Omega to win here tells you they already did good job of that without it happening.
> 
> 
> I know many around here think Tony Khan bad booker etc. But he's not bad enough to waste what he's built up in Moxley by having him lose title on tv with three weeks build up.
> ...


Looked more to me that they're doing it on Dynamite so it gives Moxley time to self isolate/quarantine heading into the Tokyo Dome for January 4th....

Of course, it's on Dynamite for a ratings bump and a "feeling of anything can happen here" - but I would genuinely be amazed if Omega lost. 

If anything they have Omega win, Moxley goes to Japan for a few months to defend the IGWP US title and returns at Double or Nothing or so. Omega has a kickass title reign before losing the belt to Hangman Page 2 years after Page lost the biggest singles match of his career at All Out 2021.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> Ok so I will say something that may piss some people off, but I honestly believe some people have an agenda against aew and they go out of their way to shit on it at the first chance they get. Ripcitydisciple pointed it out in one of the threads and it reminded me that yes that's exactly what happened with tna section when it was actually good.
> 
> When I see someone not praising the good parts but solely focused on everything that's wrong. That's the person I put on ignore. It's a waste of time and energy to be arguing with them regardless of how eloquently they word it.
> 
> ...


someone who used to post here said that WF is full of wwe marks, so what you've said actually makes sense.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Looked more to me that they're doing it on Dynamite so it gives Moxley time to self isolate/quarantine heading into the Tokyo Dome for January 4th....
> 
> Of course, it's on Dynamite for a ratings bump and a "feeling of anything can happen here" - but I would genuinely be amazed if Omega lost.
> 
> If anything they have Omega win, Moxley goes to Japan for a few months to defend the IGWP US title and returns at Double or Nothing or so. Omega has a kickass title reign before losing the belt to Hangman Page 2 years after Page lost the biggest singles match of his career at All Out 2021.


So let me get this straight. Tony Khan going to allow his top star to be off tv for two months. So he can go wrestle in Japan? Renee Young is going to be ok with her husband in Japan for a month during the holidays? Tony Khan going to end Moxley undefeated record and long title reign on random Dynamite. So Moxley can go wrestle Kenta in Japan? Does that really make sense? No


Jon Moxley is only person in AEW who's been never been pinned or submitted and his first match with company goes back to June 2019. He's been dominant champion who's taken on every top challenger. Tony Khan gonna build up Moxley like this and for this long. Just to have him lose to Omega on random Dynamite with very little build up?

Does that make any sense? If that happens I will lose a lot of faith in Tony Khan as a booker. You don't quite have Goldberg streak here. But you built up Moxley in dominant way. To where when he loses it should be done in big event and put someone over. Losing on random Dynamite like this would be WCW 1999 booking.

If they saved Mox/Omega for Revolution then Omega could have been the guy. But the fact they aren't even doing this match on Beach Break tells me Omega not going to be the guy to end the era of Moxley. The thing is AEW smart and know fans are saying on internet that they think Omega will be one to dethrone Moxley. Even though timing and booking says it's not going to happen. So it should do big rating but I can't see them changing title here. If it happens here I'll lose a lot of faith in company booking and I don't believe they would waste what they built in Moxley. So I'm confident he's winning here.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tully throw a second ‘weight’ at Scorpio to make him think it was the one that Spears was supposed to put in his glove - Scorpio threw it away, thereby turning his back on Spears who has the original weight now in his glove and bam!
> 
> wrestling 101


eh? Wrestlig 101 would be: Tully jumps on the side of the ring, the ref AND SS go stop Tully and all Spears has to do his hit SS with an object. These stupid AEW bookers overcomplicated an angle once again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> So let me get this straight. Tony Khan going to allow his top star to be off tv for two months. So he can go wrestle in Japan? Renee Young is going to be ok with her husband in Japan for a month during the holidays? Tony Khan going to end Moxley undefeated record and long title reign on random Dynamite. So Moxley can go wrestle Kenta in Japan? Does that really make sense? No
> 
> 
> Jon Moxley is only person in AEW who's been never been pinned or submitted and his first match with company goes back to June 2019. He's been dominant champion who's taken on every top challenger. Tony Khan gonna build up Moxley like this and for this long. Just to have him lose to Omega on random Dynamite with very little build up?
> ...


He's definitely going to be in Japan during the Tokyo Dome show. For sure and id put money on it.

That for me coincides with him losing the belt to Kenny Omega. Which I've said was always going to be the case the last 12 months. I'll be happy to see it.

Omega will ourwrestle him and the match itself will probably be one sided. They need to knock Moxley down a peg or two and Omega will be the one to do it. The Cleaner is coming. 

Believe whatever you want. It's no skin off my nose.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Ok so I will say something that may piss some people off, but I honestly believe some people have an agenda against aew and they go out of their way to shit on it at the first chance they get. Ripcitydisciple pointed it out in one of the threads and it reminded me that yes that's exactly what happened with tna section when it was actually good.
> 
> When I see someone not praising the good parts but solely focused on everything that's wrong. That's the person I put on ignore. It's a waste of time and energy to be arguing with them regardless of how eloquently they word it.
> 
> ...


Speaking for myself I would bet most people that are critics of wrestling in general want AEW to succeed and want AEW to get better. That is why we are here. It's just that some of you guys are less demanding.

For example: we all thought Fenix vs Pentagon was good, right? But speaking for myself, a hateful heated match like this in my opinion should have warranted a long build so that the confrontation would have meant more. Do you agree with that?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I tought this was an awesome Dynamite! Kudos to Tony for the Pac vs Kingston storyline! It was an awesome match and segment. Bunkhouse match was great too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> Speaking for myself I would bet most people that are critics of wrestling in general want AEW to succeed and want AEW to get better. That is why we are here. It's just that some of you guys are less demanding.
> 
> For example: we all thought Fenix vs Pentagon was good, right? But speaking for myself, a hateful heated match like this in my opinion should have warranted a long build so that the confrontation would have meant more. Do you agree with that?


wolf you're one of the best posters here because you don't talk as if your opinion is a fact or hyperbole consistently and talk about how AEW is dying. i can assure you that @zkorejo is not talking about you

this is what people are fed up of. every time something positive is posted, someone goes through mental gymnastics to make it a negative. and then apparently some of the fans here are "superfans" and "marks". nobody here loves AEW 100%.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Its one thing loving AEW and just blindly ignoring the constant problems week after week.

I dont HATE AEW nor do I want them to die as this industry will be finished if its just WWE at the top.

But doesnt mean I have to accept the shit that they do.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Yup, people put words in other peoples mouths around here. Someone said I hate AEW before when I've been looking forward to the weekend to watch the PPV that I missed because I was at work. Sounds like a real hatred.




zkorejo said:


> Don't delete your account! You one of very few good posters I enjoy reading here.
> 
> Take a few days off the forum. And use that ignore feature for your sanity.


I don't understand the whole use the ignore feature. You're on a discussion forum presumably because you want to read opinions from people all around the world on a certain topic.

Unless someone is being abusive or offensive why place people on ignore? I can openly tell you I have nobody on ignore because even the most cringiest of AEW fans on here occasionally have an opinion or two worth reading.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup, people put words in other peoples mouths around here. Someone said I hate AEW before when I've been looking forward to the weekend to watch the PPV that I missed because I was at work. Sounds like a real hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just find some people are a little too sensitive when it comes to opinions about pro wrestling. Criticisms or even hate shouldn't phase anyone. If that poster personally attacks you, then an ignore is rightfully justified.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ignoring Miro's dumbass spoiling of PAC's return on Twitch, wouldn't PAC's return last night have been a bigger/better surprise if they didn't air that vignette the previous week? It's not like folks needed to be reminded who PAC is.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought the show was fun. Great and good wrestling.
Also, Pac is back !~ About damn time.

Next weeks line up is pretty poor but Nov' should be a good month for AEW.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Brian Cage is a beast. Maybe I'm being biased since he is my favorite in the company, but I have to say I gave AEW shit in how he had no direction from his match with Moxley to All Out, but they really turned it around on him. Seems like they are pushing and protecting him and have some sort of plan for him. Never thought that out of Cage, Lee, Archer he would be the one getting the best booking.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Klitschko said:


> Brian Cage is a beast. Maybe I'm being biased since he is my favorite in the company, but I have to say I gave AEW shit in how he had no direction from his match with Moxley to All Out, but they really turned it around on him. Seems like they are pushing and protecting him and have some sort of plan for him. Never thought that out of Cage, Lee, Archer he would be the one getting the best booking.


My only criticism with Cage booking is coming in and losing to Moxley. Was not needed. Otherwise his booking has been A1.

He should've come in and destroyed someone like Cody.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> He should've come in and destroyed someone like Cody.


How'd that go for Brodie Lee


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> My only criticism with Cage booking is coming in and losing to Moxley. Was not needed. Otherwise his booking has been A1.
> 
> He should've come in and destroyed someone like Cody.


I completely agree, they should have had him go over someone first thats a decent star, but seems like they have salvaged him well after that mistake.

I was happy he beat Sydall last night. He is officially his biggest win, next to Will Hobbs. Im hoping that he either takes the TNT title next, or has a good feud with Cody. Preferably takes the TNT title if I had my pick.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> My only criticism with Cage booking is coming in and losing to Moxley. Was not needed. Otherwise his booking has been A1.
> 
> He should've come in and destroyed someone like Cody.


Yea that was my problem of how the angle ended last night with Cody and Darby, that Cage was chased out of the ring too easily.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Shock Street said:


> How'd that go for Brodie Lee


Brodie only won that shit cus Cody had to go and film. Straight after Cody got his W back. 

I'm talking a decisive win with no retaliation. I could've said MJF but Cody now wants to avenge that as well.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea that was my problem of how the angle ended last night with Cody and Darby, that Cage was chased out of the ring too easily.


dunno, it was a typical heel thing. same way brock lesnar leaves the ring. 

i am generally disappointed with Cage's booking. Losing his first match against the world champion was not good booking.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea that was my problem of how the angle ended last night with Cody and Darby, that Cage was chased out of the ring too easily.


Its kind of interesting that even though they have been feuding for months, Darby and Cage have still not had a singles match against each other If I remember correctly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Brandi is the least consistent least logical person on the roster. Its like a Merry-Go-Round with what personality she will play one week after another. This week she is a female Jersey Shore special apparently


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Brodie only won that shit cus Cody had to go and film. Straight after Cody got his W back.
> 
> I'm talking a decisive win with no retaliation. I could've said MJF but Cody now wants to avenge that as well.


I know why they did it, and I think it was a massive mistake. They should have told Cody to fuck off and not do the other show if he wasn't able to work his Dynamite dates. I'll admit they made a good choice if The Go Big Show or whatever its called actually boosts AEW ratings but I bet it won't.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL you do get pretty brutalized on here, you bring it to yourself on purpose though because you think it's funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you bro

Most times I don't look at the dynamite thread til a day or two after.When I first joined I'd be in chat while watching but the downer crew really does bum you out sometimes. 

But don't leave I'd be lost lol


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I know that's how they explained it on tv for kayfabe but fenix actually hurt his shoulder during the panta match iirc.ill look more shit up later.


Don't bother I got you





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





_...] Phoenix got hurt during his tournament bout for being an AEW world title contender against Penta the Zero M.
“The two of them were battling on the second rope when Fénix jumped up and did a Penta Twist Scissors. When Fénix fell to the canvas, he appeared to land badly on his neck and left shoulder. and he was slow to recover.
«He could be seen talking to the referee Aubrey edwards and in the end he recovered after several minutes, resuming the rhythm of the fight, hitting and making several dangerous throws.
«On Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer said he had not heard any news about Fénix, beyond hearing that they said he was "in pain.". In this point, is programmed to face Kenny omega in the second round of the tournament, expected to be recorded on Thursday».









Concern Over Fenix's Condition After Match On AEW Dynamite


Rey Fenix and his big brother Penta threw down during AEW Dynamite this week, but there is some concern about Fenix's condition after the match. Click




www.google.com




_
During Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer noted that Fenix appeared to be hurt, but he said he is just “sore” after the match was over. There was some fear that he might have suffered a concussion, but that has not been confirmed.

​Dave Meltzer also said that he heard Fenix might have hurt his neck during the match. At this time there is no official confirmation of his injury, but Fenix is known for wrestling through a lot of pain.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> Don't bother I got you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these articles came out a few days before AEW released the video of Eddie and lucha bros kayfabe explaining what's going on with the change.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> Don't bother I got you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks,yeah I knew I seen some reports days before the announcement, but i couldn't remember where i seen them.Both of those were out days before AEW ever did anything so yeah ......

@ripcitydisciple

@LifeInCattleClass

These articles are what I was referring to so I'm not fucking crazy i swear


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> dunno, it was a typical heel thing. same way brock lesnar leaves the ring.
> 
> i am generally disappointed with Cage's booking. Losing his first match against the world champion was not good booking.


They should never have him fight the Champion right out of the gate. That has been my problem the way they threat the monsters. They appeared, lost the big matches right away. Same thing happened with Archer and Brodie Lee. First impressions are everything and you have to keep the heat of your monsters.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

another good show ... why aren't more people watching?


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I am one to praise a show more often than not but....I dunno for some reason this weeks didn't click with me (may put it down to tiredness on the day as tbf I did watch live in a UK timezone and was more tired than usual when I did it) Glad to see it did with other people if you're enjoying it that's fantastic but I didn't really get the same feeling when I watched.

Opener was great good Team Taz promos and Brian Cage vs Sydal was a great match to watch I actually don't hate Sydal I quite like him (though him being the last entrant in the casino battle royal for his debut was so underwhelming I can agree with most on that) so getting to see him get some good offence in even if the result was never in doubt was great to watch.

Cody segment right after......ok I respect that Jade cargill was doing her first promo and I will give her credit that for a first that was actually not too bad with some experience there is definitely something there so hopefully she can also wrestle....but the segment as a whole was to me a complete and utter mess trying to do about 4 or 5 different stories at once but without a logical connecting thread between them. Highlight was Jerry Lynn showing up to pull Brandi and Cargill apart. (Also we have known it was coming for months but am not exactly excited about a future Shaq appearance on a personal level)

Moxley promo seemed fine content and delivery wise but watching it live on Fite the echo was awful which pulled me out of it.

Bunkhouse match....The action was great it really was but....I couldn't bring myself to care and so it all felt hollow to me and I didn't enjoy it (this one may have been the biggest victim of how tired I was as normally I love this type of thing) Also disappointed in Blade and the Butcher losing it they really should have won but that's a minor thing and mostly cause I just really like them.

Matt Hardy promo existed it was fine even if I have my issues with Matt but nothing worth noting so moving on

MJF Inner circle induction....eh I mean it wasn't their worst segment but again this whole story besides the match itself (which though sluggish compared to the rest of the show I thought was fine enough and loved the ending of them trying to out cheat each other) has just not really worked for me which considering it's MJF and Chris Jericho is just not right. Hoping for something good out of the Vegas trip segment I do appreciate the usage of the other IC members like Ortiz and Sammy objecting to it that is one thing I appreciate from this.

Young Bucks promo existed it was fine hyping up their match with Top Flight not seen dark so gonna go into that one blind on if Top Flight are any good nothing particularly noteworthy in this promo though aside from that.

Shawn Spears vs Scorpio Sky was a good well wrestled match not upset with it and they had an actual feud going which though not amazing existed and I was perfectly good with this match...also though am not crazy about him letting Spears wash away that stink from the Dustin match is a good idea if planning to use him to put other people over in the future so I don't have any complaints here.

Kenny Omega promo was solid again just nothing massively noteworthy for me except that whole phone call thing but we'll see if it actually goes somewhere or just kind of existed.

Tay Conti vs Red Velvet I was tuning out at this point match seemed fine enough though and they are at least trying to tell a story out of this whole thing but I am not that invested in it personally.

Mini IC promo was decent like I said the Sammy stuff in all of this I actually am enjoying even if the overall story isn't fully working for me. I said before Sammy showed some good babyface fire in that tag match on the go home so if Sammy turns face I'd be ok with it.

Eddie Kingston as per usual is a great promo love this guy. And the main event I absolutely loved every aspect of the show as a whole didn't click but this main event was so good the pre match Kingston promo, The actual match alongside the guest commentary, then followed all that up with the post match stuff with PAC it was just real good.

Overall I didn't enjoy the full episode like I'd like to but there were still some things worthy of praise and I'm glad other people saw more positives than I did.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Speaking for myself I would bet most people that are critics of wrestling in general want AEW to succeed and want AEW to get better. That is why we are here. It's just that some of you guys are less demanding.
> 
> For example: we all thought Fenix vs Pentagon was good, right? But speaking for myself, a hateful heated match like this in my opinion should have warranted a long build so that the confrontation would have meant more. Do you agree with that?


My post wasn't directed at you. I do agree that some people are more demanding and have no hidden agendas. I probably was the same like 10 years ago. But ever since TNA went to shit, I had to deal with WWE and it's atrocious booking. The fact that wwe's way of doing things is simply "love it or leave it". Monopoly sucks for the consumers. AEW does need improvement ofcourse and it will improve over time, but the stuff they get right from get go were the biggest qualms I had with WWE. So suppose if AEW dies tomorrow, where does that leave me? I can't go back to watching raw and one feud of sd that's worth watching. 

Having expectations isn't wrong, having unrealistic expectations is. Rome wasn't built in a day. 

As for Penta vs Fenix, I can see what you're saying. But there has been a long term story brewing up to this point if you think about it. It started with Eddie coming in, Telling them Pac abandoned them. Forming the group and then winking to the cam. Few weeks later we see Fenix and Penta blaming each other for losing some match. Eddie breaks up the fight. 

Then it picks off at the tournament where Fenix beats Penta. Penta was mad about losing to Fenix and refused to shake hand. Then Fenix gets injured so Eddie tells Fenix to give his spot to Penta. Penta loses that match too. Clearly Penta is being manipulated by Eddie and Penta is kind of jealous of Fenix by this point. 

This match was not "brotherly competition" like eddie kept saying. It was for Penta to show Fenix his place. Penta was taking things to the next level when it wasn't required and we could see eddie supporting Penta through all his heelish acts. The match told a story. The little reactions and nuances told this story over time. I mean yeah, this didnt have 10 minute opening promos like drew and orton, and neither did it need it. But there very clearly but subtly has been a story for months and now that can now go full speed with Pac's return.

Alot of feuds in AEW in general tell a story like that. Through matches and aftermath and little things. It is a different way to tell a story than WWEs handholding through the entire show hammering the story with 20 mins promos and 80 replays. I'm not saying one is better than the other, that's upto each viewer how they perceive it.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

I like AEW, but this was one of the worst shows in a while.

Liked Cage-Sydal, but Cage should look more dominant in these matches. And Taz is still talking about the offer to Will Hobbs?

Bunkhouse match was cool ... but Butcher and the Blade can’t even win a match like this?

Cody segment was painful ... had to mute.

Hardy talking up Samy was patronizing.

MJF/IC is just taking so too long, losing interest

Fast-forwarded through Conti/Velvet after watching the first minute.

Penta/Fenix was alright but not as good as their match in the tournament. But Kingston/Pac angle should be alright.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Tay's tush was a highlight


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cage is actually really good between the ropes


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL you do get pretty brutalized on here, you bring it to yourself on purpose though because you think it's funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just stating facts, good posters are getting less and less, just take a break..👍


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pippen94 said:


> Tay's tush was a highlight


Yo pip, welcome back 1😉👍👍👍


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jesus Christ people here are miserable. Can't enjoy shit. Reading through this thread is dreadful and kind of deflated me after genuinely loving the show. I'm really getting to the point where I'm about to just delete my account. You people can have WF.


It was like that after Full-Gear. I was fairly active on Twitter and Facebook during the show and everyone I was speaking with was positive about the show. Then a couple of hours after the show I come on here and it's like some people were watching a different PPV. It's like a few idiots on here's sole purpose is to find reasons to shit on AEW. Most of them I just have in ignore, pretty strange when I see post 50 then the next post is like 57 but It saves me from reading the bullshit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> It was like that after Full-Gear. I was fairly active on Twitter and Facebook during the show and everyone I was speaking with was positive about the show. Then a couple of hours after the show I come on here and it's like some people were watching a different PPV. It's like a few idiots on here's sole purpose is to find reasons to shit on AEW. Most of them I just have in ignore, pretty strange when I see post 50 then the next post is like 57 but It saves me from reading the bullshit.


Your Twitter handle is something like "Number 1 AEW fan". Of course you're only going to see positive stuff, with a handle like that you'll be surrounded by the hardest of the hardcore.

I think most said Full Gear was good by the way apart from the obvious hiccups.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a good women’s match on dynamite this week


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DaveRA said:


> That was a good women’s match on dynamite this week


I thought Red Velvet and Tay Conti did a good job as well.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Thought this past episode was good, i think some people are in automatic mode of shitting on aew shows no matter what just like some fans will shit on wwe no matter what even when they put on a good show. my highlight from this was the buck house match, would love to see b&b pushed as the top heel team even over ftr, a lot of fans have not liked booking of the bunny jumping backwards and forwards between guys but I found this feud/heat between blade and qt great viewing and was the type of storyline with a hot female the centre of it that would being in the viewers during the attitude era.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

I've enjoyed the show so far (watching atm) but MJF has fallen a lot to me. I see Miz vibes to him. 

I get where they're going though and I hope it means MJF kicks Jericho away for 3-6 months.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Omega is an _awful _promo lol. Zero charisma.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHkU8JiDUql/


Love how Wardlow and Jake just stare eachother down everytime their in eachothers space.


----------

